# Lounge > Food and Dining >  +15 Food

## pheoxs

So with the cold weather setting in I mostly stick to the +15 for lunches and curious what is everyone's favorite spots or places you avoid?

What places have some good specials?
Places to grab a quick lunch and go?
Places to sit down for a longer lunch with a client or colleague?

----------


## revelations

I definitely avoid any Tims during the day - only time I go is if its 9pm and its the only place open.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Can't you just follow the trail of AirPods?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Once it's full winter, get yourself out of the office early, and eat your lunch on the top floor of TD square or in the Devonian garden. Humid and sunny, that's a great combination. Don't show up at 12:15 though, that's amateur hour. Be there at 11:30.

----------


## pheoxs

> Once it's full winter, get yourself out of the office early, and eat your lunch on the top floor of TD square or in the Devonian garden. Humid and sunny, that's a great combination. Don't show up at 12:15 though, that's amateur hour. Be there at 11:30.



I've gone to the devonian garden a few times and enjoyed chilling there for a bit. Good to know about the times though, it was always reasonably dead during summers went I went.

----------


## revelations

> Once it's full winter, get yourself out of the office early, and eat your lunch on the top floor of TD square or in the Devonian garden. Humid and sunny, that's a great combination. Don't show up at 12:15 though, that's amateur hour. Be there at 11:30.



Nuts to that - all the nerds know that solar noon happens (in places with seasonal time change) at just after 1pm in the winter. :p

https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/canada/calgary

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Nuts to that - all the nerds know that solar noon happens (in places with seasonal time change) at just after 1pm in the winter. :p
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/canada/calgary



Bro, that's great if you like not being able to find somewhere to sit to eat your lunch. Me, I prefer a chair in the "nearly full" sunshine.

----------


## pf0sh0

What end of DT are you on?

Also, just discovered the Chevron +15 is open again. woo

----------


## rage2

Lunch Today - Surprisingly decent Pho. https://www.yelp.ca/biz/lunch-today-calgary
Tiki Ming @ 5th & 5th - Ask for the off menu double satay beef on fried rice like the tall Chinese guy orders.
Shinjuku - Main floor in our new office. Guess I'm going to end up here a lot. Ramen is OK, Katsu Curry Don is great with tabasco (bring your own) https://www.shinjukuramennoodlebar.com
Kona Poke - https://www.konapoke.com
Fatburger Bankers Hall
Nexen Building food court has some decent places, the Japanese place w/Spam Musabi, the pizza place, but RIP those restaurants now that building is empty. Even Starbucks closed down.  :Frown: 
Restaurant wise, Cactus Club for the eye candy, Earls for earls food, Goro + Gun for quick meal. Beside Goro + Gun, the SAIT student kitchen is randomly decent too.

Those are my regular spots.




> Also, just discovered the Chevron +15 is open again. woo



It wasn't open at 7:45am this AM. Nice to see I don't have to go outside anymore!

----------


## Thaco

I'm on the west end so 5&5 is a decent sized food court, otherwise there's a couple in nexen, and a decent chinese place and sandwich shop in the fina building. Also Marcellos in amec place is an alright place, its like a takeout buffet style, charge by weight, they have chinese, butter chicken, salad stuff, they also do sandwiches and other stuff.

----------


## pheoxs

> What end of DT are you on?
> 
> Also, just discovered the Chevron +15 is open again. woo



More so the east end but I walk as much as I can to use up the time so sometimes wander anywhere from Harry Hays to the end of the Core shopping center. So pretty much anywhere in side works.




> Lunch Today - Surprisingly decent Pho. https://www.yelp.ca/biz/lunch-today-calgary
> Tiki Ming @ 5th & 5th - Ask for the off menu double satay beef on fried rice like the tall Chinese guy orders.
> Shinjuku - Main floor in our new office. Guess I'm going to end up here a lot. Ramen is OK, Katsu Curry Don is great with tabasco (bring your own) https://www.shinjukuramennoodlebar.com
> Kona Poke - https://www.konapoke.com
> Fatburger Bankers Hall
> Nexen Building food court has some decent places, the Japanese place w/Spam Musabi, the pizza place, but RIP those restaurants now that building is empty. Even Starbucks closed down. 
> Restaurant wise, Cactus Club for the eye candy, Earls for earls food, Goro + Gun for quick meal. Beside Goro + Gun, the SAIT student kitchen is randomly decent too.



Sweet, thanks! I'll give some of those a shot.

As for me I quite like going to Hula for their Pokebowls I think in the Cenovus building (Still learning which are which). I also always see a huge ass line for Omi in the Suncor building but have yet to go. Seems crazy how many people wait for that.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Lunch Today - Surprisingly decent Pho. https://www.yelp.ca/biz/lunch-today-calgary
> Tiki Ming @ 5th & 5th - Ask for the off menu double satay beef on fried rice like the tall Chinese guy orders.
> Shinjuku - Main floor in our new office. Guess I'm going to end up here a lot. Ramen is OK, Katsu Curry Don is great with tabasco (bring your own) https://www.shinjukuramennoodlebar.com
> Kona Poke - https://www.konapoke.com
> Fatburger Bankers Hall
> Nexen Building food court has some decent places, the Japanese place w/Spam Musabi, the pizza place, but RIP those restaurants now that building is empty. Even Starbucks closed down. 
> Restaurant wise, Cactus Club for the eye candy, Earls for earls food, Goro + Gun for quick meal. Beside Goro + Gun, the SAIT student kitchen is randomly decent too.
> 
> Those are my regular spots.
> ...



You must be close by to me. I frequent these spots as well, just had pho at Lunch today. Ever try Rita's sandwich shop? I've been going there more frequently - pretty decent soup & sandwiches there.

Also, there is Fresh choices I think in 639 5th ave that has decent wraps.

- - - Updated - - -




> More so the east end but I walk as much as I can to use up the time so sometimes wander anywhere from Harry Hays to the end of the Core shopping center. So pretty much anywhere in side works.



Holy grill if you haven't tried that yet or Olly Fresco's (similar to Marcello's). Those are closer to you.

----------


## Thaco

> You must be close by to me. I frequent these spots as well, just had pho at Lunch today. Ever try Rita's sandwich shop? I've been going there more frequently - pretty decent soup & sandwiches there.
> 
> Also, there is Fresh choices I think in 639 5th ave that has decent wraps.



yeah ritas is good, $8 for a sammich and soup, not a bad deal.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I like the food court in fifth avenue place. OEB, that healthy bar with them chia bowls or something (forgot the name of the place), Wendy’s.

----------


## Strider

> More so the east end but I walk as much as I can to use up the time so sometimes wander anywhere from Harry Hays to the end of the Core shopping center. So pretty much anywhere in side works.
> 
> I also always see a huge ass line for Omi in the Suncor building but have yet to go. Seems crazy how many people wait for that.



Would you say you walk around for ~50 minutes in the +15 during the lunch hour? Dropped airpods count?  :Pooosie: 

Sate beef pho at Omi is my default for the odd day I don't bring leftovers for lunch, it's actually better than a lot of sit down Viet restaurants. The line usually moves pretty quick, but if it's past the Japanese place I'll go to Thai Express instead.




> Lunch Today - Surprisingly decent Pho. https://www.yelp.ca/biz/lunch-today-calgary



Sounds like a "surprisingly decent pho" comparison is needed.

----------


## Thaco

> I like the food court in fifth avenue place. OEB, that healthy bar with them chia bowls or something (forgot the name of the place), Wendy’s.



i hate that the only Wendy's is way over there, or in Gulf, still far for me from the west side...... but its probably better that way, lol

----------


## suntan

> Lunch Today - Surprisingly decent Pho. https://www.yelp.ca/biz/lunch-today-calgary
> Tiki Ming @ 5th & 5th - Ask for the off menu double satay beef on fried rice like the tall Chinese guy orders.
> Shinjuku - Main floor in our new office. Guess I'm going to end up here a lot. Ramen is OK, Katsu Curry Don is great with tabasco (bring your own) https://www.shinjukuramennoodlebar.com
> Kona Poke - https://www.konapoke.com
> Fatburger Bankers Hall
> Nexen Building food court has some decent places, the Japanese place w/Spam Musabi, the pizza place, but RIP those restaurants now that building is empty. Even Starbucks closed down. 
> Restaurant wise, Cactus Club for the eye candy, Earls for earls food, Goro + Gun for quick meal. Beside Goro + Gun, the SAIT student kitchen is randomly decent too.
> 
> Those are my regular spots.
> ...



You are very close to me. Hotel for an hour?

- - - Updated - - -




> i hate that the only Wendy's is way over there, or in Gulf, still far for me from the west side...... but its probably better that way, lol



5 & 5 Wendy's sucks. Other one is way better.

----------


## revelations

> Bro, that's great if you like not being able to find somewhere to sit to eat your lunch. Me, I prefer a chair in the "nearly full" sunshine.



Duuuude - im talking about 130-2pm 'lunches' .... (bankers' hours)

----------


## suntan

> Would you say you walk around for ~50 minutes in the +15 during the lunch hour? Dropped airpods count? 
> 
> Sate beef pho at Omi is my default for the odd day I don't bring leftovers for lunch, it's actually better than a lot of sit down Viet restaurants. The line usually moves pretty quick, but if it's past the Japanese place I'll go to Thai Express instead.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a "surprisingly decent pho" comparison is needed.



Van Express. The two daughters are as hot as the soup.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Duuuude - im talking about 130-2pm 'lunches' .... (bankers' hours)



That makes sense dudebro

----------


## sabad66

There is an Asian place in bankers hall... cant remember the name but they are the one with massive lineups so you cant miss it. They make an amazing beef brisket soup. Also the lineup goes very fast so dont let that scare you. A lot of Asian people in line so you know its legit

Jackies Thai in Eau Claire - best fast food Thai in Calgary hands down. Pad Thai is amazing, but I usually get a 2 items (basil chicken and spirits in the garden) on rice

Bistro Marcel - nice little hole in the wall in chevron building. Calzone and salad for 9.99 lunch special is amazing. Can eat in or take out. They also do catering if you ever need to order something for your office

Thi Thi across from Harry Hays - best viet subs in Calgary

Ollys in bow valley - in the back they make shawarmas/donairs and they are above average. Their buffet style by weight is also higher quality than marcellos IMO

Pita Express (I think) in the +15 going south from Shell Centre. Also makes amazing donairs/shawarmas (more meat but messier than Olly)

Peppinos - amazing Italian sandwiches. In the same +15 south of Shell centre as above

All of the above + Wendys in 5th ave and A&W centennial are my go to spots

----------


## suntan

Olly is better than Marcello’s for the buffet. Marcello’s has self serve soup which is very nice. The Olly near Holt Renfrew has a great pasta station. Marcello has wing buffets though. 

Peppinos has a great breakfast sandwich with coffee for $5. 

Pizza Pronto has the best pizza bar none. Also cheap sandwiches that are better than Peppino’s.

Verona Pizza has gone downhill so much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've been downtown for 15 years, and there's some new ones in this list. I'll check em out!

----------


## rage2

Fuck marcellos. 

I’m across the street from sandman. That’s my entry point into +15. We’re moving to the building where shinjuku is in a couple months. Shorts, socks and slides year round.  :thumbs up:

----------


## TomcoPDR

Anyone like sunterra inside Transcanada?

----------


## killramos

> Anyone like sunterra inside Transcanada?



Pizza is ok.

----------


## suntan

Sandwiches are always stale there, but the hot food is good for the most part. BH one has amazing Viet subs.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Anyone like sunterra inside Transcanada?



It's pretty shitty but if you're nearby and don't want to walk anywhere, it works.
Also excited to see that there's some new stuff in this thread - might have to give eating leftovers at my desk a break!

----------


## dirtsniffer

The special bowl at ola poke.

Not a special, not in the +15, and not a relaxing long lunch.

But the best poke going.

----------


## killramos

Honourable mention is the protein wrap from Mercatino, solid breakfast to go for $5.00 and the coffee there is definitely above average.

I go though phases where I am crushing on every morning.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> There is an Asian place in bankers hall... can’t remember the name but they are the one with massive lineups so you can’t miss it. They make an amazing beef brisket soup. Also the lineup goes very fast so don’t let that scare you. A lot of Asian people in line so you know it’s legit



Newbie tip. The huge line is where you wait after you order and pay. Walk up to a till first, order and get the card, then wait in line.

Great brisket soup.

----------


## suntan

Ola Poke has taken a lot of business away from the other poke places apparently. 

Also I enjoyed Social Beer Haus. Dirtbelly is expensive but it’s really good. Keeps the poop moving for us old guys. 

BVS has Butcher and the Baker on the first floor. I quite like it. 

Meat and bread is good too but you gotta go out. 

SAIT Taste Market is reachable by +15. It’s a cool obtuse route.

----------


## Thaco

> There is an Asian place in bankers hall... can’t remember the name but they are the one with massive lineups so you can’t miss it. They make an amazing beef brisket soup. Also the lineup goes very fast so don’t let that scare you. A lot of Asian people in line so you know it’s legit



that's Koya, there are other locations but this one is definitely the best

- - - Updated - - -




> Fuck marcellos. 
> 
> I’m across the street from sandman. That’s my entry point into +15. We’re moving to the building where shinjuku is in a couple months. Shorts, socks and slides year round.



dominion shithole

----------


## Darell_n

I am building a new Sunterra (replacing) in Bankers Hall. Should be open in Feb.

----------


## Thaco

> The special bowl at ola poke.
> 
> Not a special, not in the +15, and not a relaxing long lunch.
> 
> But the best poke going.



i had that one day when i first started working downtown, had no fucking idea what poke even was, i just followed the guy in front and told the chick that i had no idea what she was saying and to just give me whatever everybody else gets,..., i didnt really enjoy it

- - - Updated - - -




> SAIT Taste Market is reachable by +15. It’s a cool obtuse route.



been meaning to try the sait place, is it good/cheap?

- - - Updated - - -




> I am building a new Sunterra (replacing) in Bankers Hall. Should be open in Feb.



i cant do sunterra anymore, when i was working at keynote i went down for some breakfast, i bought a fruit cup and when i got the the bottom it was all fucking moldy, i blew chunks and took it back there to show them.

----------


## suntan

It’s pretty good. Not expensive, no tipping. Order at counter take number sit down. Free water. Their pizza is worst deal I suppose.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Can't you just follow the trail of AirPods?



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like the sait place in Scotia centre +15. I think there's another sait place on ground floor across from Harry Hotchkiss park.

----------


## rage2

> dominion shithole



Even worse. We’re next to them haha.

----------


## schocker

I am only willing to walk to poo brown place (5th/5th) so I main fresh choices. Turkey is so hot at 11am that they can hardly get it off the bird. ham/egg/cheese breakfast sandwhich is also excellent. 
Since the +15 by 7-11/Freshii is forever closed I just vary my options between ola poke, pronto, that Vietnamese place facing black cat and also koya. Gyu kaku is also good and I have tried shinjuku but I am too white to appreciate it.

----------


## ercchry

BVS has everything you need to survive lunch.

Hannki (spicy pork)
Verona Pizza (beef n mushroom)
Butcher & The Baker (sandwiches)
Olly’s (Donair)

----------


## Thaco

> Even worse. Were next to them haha.



i donno dominion is pretty sketch with the probation offices or whatever they are in there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> BVS has everything you need to survive lunch.
> 
> Hannki (spicy pork)
> Verona Pizza (beef n mushroom)
> Butcher & The Baker (sandwiches)
> Olly’s (Donair)



Bvs has strong Wi-Fi for those who lurk in the +15 for extended periods.

----------


## andyg16

> yeah ritas is good, $8 for a sammich and soup, not a bad deal.



Still one of my go to places when I'm in the Calgary office. Anyone remember Submission, used to be where Olly is across from Holt. I miss that place!

----------


## pf0sh0

> Fuck marcellos. 
> 
> I’m across the street from sandman. That’s my entry point into +15. We’re moving to the building where shinjuku is in a couple months. Shorts, socks and slides year round.



I am in the building over - there is a small cafe/ market in the +15, I think Canterra - has the buffet style food & sandwiches.. not bad for something quick and decent.

I also just tried Shinjuku the other day - pretty good, though I puked after. I am not sure if it was the 15 beers I had the night before, or if it was the soup??? lol

----------


## bjstare

I haven't read the whole thread, but +1 for Omi. The line is massive, but it moves super quickly. Their sate beef pho is my go-to at that place. Thai Express is consistently decent, reasonably big portions but nothing special. Hula is good, but I prefer to do that when work is buying.. they're so stingy with the fish there, you have to get double fish for a decent size lunch, then it's like $15.

For sit down lunches in this neck of the woods, Charcut has a Friday lunch special thats $16 for soup, sandwich, and fries.. and it's usually awesome. Can get in and out in 30-40 min, and can't beat the price.

----------


## mr2mike

> Once it's full winter, get yourself out of the office early, and eat your lunch on the top floor of TD square or in the Devonian garden. Humid and sunny, that's a great combination.



 
@ExtraSlow

Split thread for "What's your bear market winter skin care regimen?"

----------


## schurchill39

> Still one of my go to places when I'm in the Calgary office. Anyone remember Submission, used to be where Olly is across from Holt. I miss that place!



That place was awesome! Their jalepeno cheese bun was phenomenal.

----------


## andyg16

I remember their last day before closing the line up was all the way down to 8th ave place and people were stocking up with like 3-4 sandwiches each haha. Maybe they'll find a cheap spot to rent and make a come back  :Love:

----------


## jwslam

> Bistro Marcel - nice little hole in the wall in chevron building. Calzone and salad for 9.99 lunch special is amazing. Can eat in or take out. They also do catering if you ever need to order something for your office



Where is that... I swear I was there once 6 years ago, go in from the 5th ave entrance and it's on the left side.
I've never found it again and their website says they're catering only?

----------


## rage2

> Where is that... I swear I was there once 6 years ago, go in from the 5th ave entrance and it's on the left side.
> I've never found it again and their website says they're catering only?



Walk down the stairs towards Chevron lobby. It's right between +15 and main floor on the stairs.

----------


## R-Audi

I usually stick pretty close to BV/Suncor..and generally take lunch at 1 to avoid the rush. My usuals are:

-Omi (Sate soup, Viet sub or sweet and sour chicken)
-Hula (Tiki/tuna/coconut rice)
-DirtBelly (Mexican salad)
-Marcellos (sandwiches/wraps)
-Hankki (Chee and hot bop combo with Kimchee)
-Ollys (Donair/Donair plate if I dont have any meetings)

If its warm I will try to head over to Moose and Poncho. Love that place! By far my favorite.

----------


## schocker

> I am in the building over - there is a small cafe/ market in the +15, I think Canterra - has the buffet style food & sandwiches.. not bad for something quick and decent.



I like their buffet, only thing is every meat is chicken. Only made me sick once and they think I am retarded after putting all my food into the lid of the container instead of the bottom.

----------


## jwslam

> -Hankki (Chee and hot bop combo with Kimchee)



Been meaning to try this to compare with Taste Cafe in Millenium tower. The concept and menu are nearly identical but I don't like how the fried chicken is so pre-made that it's cold and kinda soggy.

----------


## suntan

> I like their buffet, only thing is every meat is chicken. Only made me sick once and they think I am retarded after putting all my food into the lid of the container instead of the bottom.



She has pork ribs on Thursday.

- - - Updated - - -




> Where is that... I swear I was there once 6 years ago, go in from the 5th ave entrance and it's on the left side.
> I've never found it again and their website says they're catering only?



Still there, there's an AYCE buffet now as well for $10.

----------


## schocker

> She has pork ribs on Thursday.



Thanks, didn't realize the changed it up on different days. Will skip thursday a&w to try this week.

----------


## suntan

Go early, sometimes she runs out fairly quick.

----------


## vengie

x10 on OMI

Pho is on special on Mondays, best day ever.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Never tried Mercatino. This thread has me trying. Man you downtown folks are so clean and well groom. So jelly, I see millionaires walking around everytime I see office and suits.

----------


## speedog

> Never tried Mercatino. This thread has me trying. Man you downtown folks are so clean and well groom. So jelly, I see millionaires walking around everytime I see office and suits.



Need banana for scale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @ExtraSlow
> 
> Split thread for "What's your bear market winter skin care regimen?"



I have strong opinions on that topic too. Probably not a surprise.

----------


## jwslam

> Walk down the stairs towards Chevron lobby. It's right between +15 and main floor on the stairs.



Went to visit just now. Definitely not the hole-in-the-wall I remember from 8 years ago. The menu is similar but different? The story I remember was it's a French guy who married a Vietnamese lady so they put banh mi fillings into french baguettes.
For sure when I went it did not have that many windows...

----------


## suntan

> Never tried Mercatino. This thread has me trying. Man you downtown folks are so clean and well groom. So jelly, I see millionaires walking around everytime I see office and suits.



Mercatino has ribs every day BTW. Different flavour each day. Also they have really good premade sandwiches if you're cheap or in a rush.

----------


## bigboom

> Lunch Today - Surprisingly decent Pho. https://www.yelp.ca/biz/lunch-today-calgary
> Tiki Ming @ 5th & 5th - Ask for the off menu double satay beef on fried rice like the tall Chinese guy orders.
> Shinjuku - Main floor in our new office. Guess I'm going to end up here a lot. Ramen is OK, Katsu Curry Don is great with tabasco (bring your own) https://www.shinjukuramennoodlebar.com
> Kona Poke - https://www.konapoke.com
> Fatburger Bankers Hall
> Nexen Building food court has some decent places, the Japanese place w/Spam Musabi, the pizza place, but RIP those restaurants now that building is empty. Even Starbucks closed down. 
> Restaurant wise, Cactus Club for the eye candy, Earls for earls food, Goro + Gun for quick meal. Beside Goro + Gun, the SAIT student kitchen is randomly decent too.



Sounds like we are in the same building which means I have similar recommendations:

Poke - Kona Poke is preferred but Ola Poke is decent too, you just have to run across the street as it cant be accessed by +15
Korean - Sole is ok for this. There is also a place on the second floor of the E&Y tower in Eau Claire that has decently priced bowls, it's the only restaurant in that building so you cant miss it
Burger -One of the reasons the Chevron +15 shutdown was shitty is access to Holy Grill (best +15 accessible burger in my books)
Freshii is always a good choice for me but required Chevron +15
Marcellos in Nexen is good as well (don't like the one on 5th ave and 2nd st)

----------


## rage2

> Sounds like we are in the same building which means I have similar recommendations:



Nice, what floor? We're up in 24.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Sounds like we are in the same building which means I have similar recommendations:
> 
> Poke - Kona Poke is preferred but Ola Poke is decent too, you just have to run across the street as it cant be accessed by +15
> Burger -One of the reasons the Chevron +15 shutdown was shitty is access to Holy Grill (best +15 accessible burger in my books)
> Freshii is always a good choice for me but required Chevron +15



That part of the +15 is open now.

----------


## Thaco

> I am in the building over - there is a small cafe/ market in the +15, I think Canterra - has the buffet style food & sandwiches.. not bad for something quick and decent.



Lol, the one in Canterra is marcellos as well, the first 2 words of rage's post "fuck marcellos" which is likely what you're referring to, just a different location lololol

----------


## bigboom

11th floor, funny thing is I swear most of the floors on this building are empty. Every time I come up the only floors I stop on are 6, 8 and 10. Not sure what the higher elevator bank is like but I've been on 3 of the upper floors with a vendor partner of ours.

----------


## Thaco

> 11th floor, funny thing is I swear most of the floors on this building are empty. Every time I come up the only floors I stop on are 6, 8 and 10. Not sure what the higher elevator bank is like but I've been on 3 of the upper floors with a vendor partner of ours.



that's every building, I can see inside 3 other buildings from my office and half the floors are empty.

----------


## beyond_ban

Downtown office vacancy is hovering around 25%, so no surprise to see plenty of empty floors.

----------


## schocker

> 11th floor, funny thing is I swear most of the floors on this building are empty. Every time I come up the only floors I stop on are 6, 8 and 10. Not sure what the higher elevator bank is like but I've been on 3 of the upper floors with a vendor partner of ours.



I think I am on one of those floors  :ROFL!: 

Now that the +15 is open again I can return to wendys and 7/11.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Lol, the one in Canterra is marcellos as well, the first 2 words of rage's post "fuck marcellos" which is likely what you're referring to, just a different location lololol



No no no, there is a Canterra that is Like Marcello's but it isn't in the Canterra Tower. haha

----------


## Thaco

> No no no, there is a Canterra that is Like Marcello's but it isn't in the Canterra Tower. haha



ah ok, i searched canterra and couldn't find anything that had to do with food so i figure that's what you meant

----------


## pf0sh0

> ah ok, i searched canterra and couldn't find anything that had to do with food so i figure that's what you meant



Oddly enough - the lady who owns the Canterra Market, said she used to own the Marcello in the Canterra tower, but sold it and started this deli a few years ago.

https://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Alber...101793075.html

----------


## hurrdurr

Just moved into the Edison building - excited to see all these lists. I've only gone to Koryo so far LOL.

Unfortunately our building is not connected to bankers so it's not full +15 access but decent enough location

----------


## ?????

> Nice, what floor? We're up in 24.



I can see them renovating your new office.  :thumbs up:

----------


## suntan

> Just moved into the Edison building - excited to see all these lists. I've only gone to Koryo so far LOL.
> 
> Unfortunately our building is not connected to bankers so it's not full +15 access but decent enough location



Try Meat and Bread.

----------


## R-Audi

Worth noting, a new Holy Grill is opening in Bow Valley sometime soon..

----------


## suntan

> Worth noting, a new Holy Grill is opening in Bow Valley sometime soon..



I'm partially to blame for that, I had a long chat with one of the brothers about BVS. They've been courting HG for a long time but they didn't even know where BVS was LOL.

----------


## suntan

> Nexen Building food court has some decent places, the Japanese place w/Spam Musabi, the pizza place, but RIP those restaurants now that building is empty. Even Starbucks closed down.



Some of the floors apparently have asbestos on them, Nexen's trying to break their lease apparently.

----------


## rage2

> 11th floor, funny thing is I swear most of the floors on this building are empty. Every time I come up the only floors I stop on are 6, 8 and 10. Not sure what the higher elevator bank is like but I've been on 3 of the upper floors with a vendor partner of ours.



There’s quite a few empty floors. Lots of floors with small number of tenants. At least 2 full empty floors, and 1 where they have their updated showrooms. We chose this building so we can expand as needed. 

The next building to the west is even more bare. We were looking at the 31st floor there. 




> I think I am on one of those floors 
> 
> Now that the +15 is open again I can return to wendys and 7/11.



Lots of us in this building haha. 




> I can see them renovating your new office.



You across the street? Guess we have enough people to do a +15 lunch meet haha.

----------


## Thaco

> Some of the floors apparently have asbestos on them, Nexen's trying to break their lease apparently.



asbestos is not dangerous unless its disturbed.

----------


## msommers

The Freshmarket/SAIT ramen is really fucking good - I wouldn't say it's expensive for the quality of food you get but it ain't cheap (~$14 iirc). You want good cheap ramen, hit up Tokyo Street Market (not in a +15). That said, it's stupid busy _all_ the time.

Koya is cheap and pretty good. Although I don't know what the hype about it is, I don't find it worth the line-up if there is one. But I'm a white honky so what do I know.

Wise and Wright is a god damn rip-off. Downstairs at The Unicorn is quite reasonably priced and the food is solid pub fare. Palamino is always worth the walk despite not being in a +15 either.

Want more non-+15 options?!  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> The Freshmarket/SAIT ramen is really fucking good - I wouldn't say it's expensive for the quality of food you get but it ain't cheap (~$14 iirc). You want good cheap ramen, hit up Tokyo Street Market (not in a +15). That said, it's stupid busy _all_ the time.
> 
> Koya is cheap and pretty good. Although I don't know what the hype about it is, I don't find it worth the line-up if there is one. But I'm a white honky so what do I know.
> 
> Wise and Wright is a god damn rip-off. Downstairs at The Unicorn is quite reasonably priced and the food is solid pub fare. Palamino is always worth the walk despite not being in a +15 either.
> 
> Want more non-+15 options?!



Thi Thi, Moose and Poncho, Wai’s BBQ, Jackie’s Thai are also excellent no +15 fare.

Tbh most of these places essentially require you to cross the st from the +15.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Non +15 Pub fare, try out the bear and kilt. Great spot, and they change the menu every month

----------


## speedog

+15 food, my only real experience of note in the past 19 years would be installing the cabinets recently at some new Korean street food place in BVS. Haven't even been back to sample anything there.

----------


## suntan

> asbestos is not dangerous unless its disturbed.



Nexen moved out so they could reno.

----------


## rage2

> Koya is cheap and pretty good. Although I don't know what the hype about it is, I don't find it worth the line-up if there is one. But I'm a white honky so what do I know.



Koya's beef quality is even worse than Edo during a rush when they pre-cook all the beef.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Thaco

bankers is the only good Koya

----------


## pf0sh0

Has anyone tried Spice Cafe?

----------


## suntan

> Has anyone tried Spice Cafe?



Yes, it's great but rather expensive. The two girls that run it are also quite attractive.

----------


## Thaco

> Yes, it's great but rather expensive. The two girls that run it are also quite attractive.



yeah i walk past it almost every day, never been in there, just looks way too expensive for a quick lunch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

wait, hot chicks running a good lunch option in the +15? Beyond meet?

----------


## pf0sh0

> yeah i walk past it almost every day, never been in there, just looks way too expensive for a quick lunch.



Haha - I walk by it a lot too, but it just seemed expensive... But at least knowing its good, might justify trying it once

----------


## jwslam

> Has anyone tried Spice Cafe?



Menu sounds really good and not too far from me. I'll report back next week.

----------


## suntan

Portions are huge there. Could probably get away with giving 2/3s and lowering price of things a couple of bucks.

Could go to Van Express, the two girls there are hawt and pho there is cheap.

----------


## sabad66

> bankers is the only good Koya



And even then, their top seller isnt even the normal Koya franchise menu. Pretty sure the beef brisket soup is something only this location does.

----------


## R-Audi

Reminded me again this morning, I used to really like Freshii but the smell coming out of there first thing in the morning as they clean and prep makes me gag and I havent been back since I noticed that. Not sure what it is, but its disgusting.

----------


## sabad66

> Went to visit just now. Definitely not the hole-in-the-wall I remember from 8 years ago. The menu is similar but different? The story I remember was it's a French guy who married a Vietnamese lady so they put banh mi fillings into french baguettes.
> For sure when I went it did not have that many windows...



Yeah they moved a few years ago. The old place was one building over where the big gold elevators were right underneath where Sonoma was. Was really hard to find. New place is much more visible and also a bit more organized.

Did you get the calzone special? The romanian pizza is my fav there. And Im not usually a salad guy but make sure I get one there every time because its so good. Pro tip, save your salad plate with leftover dressing to dip your pizza/calzone in

----------


## Strider

> -Hankki (Chee and hot bop combo with Kimchee)



Grabbed this combo for lunch
The lineup was pretty long but moved quickly (they're just scooping from trays).
The flavors overall were alright. The fried chicken was a disappointment, it was cold and soggy after the 5 minute indoor walk back to my office... guessing it wasn't crispy to begin with.
Out of the 6-7 people immediately in front or behind me I was the only one who got the large size, which concerned me a bit, but half the bowl was roughly chopped lettuce so I'm not full.

----------


## jwslam

> Grabbed this combo for lunch
> The lineup was pretty long but moved quickly (they're just scooping from trays).
> The flavors overall were alright. The fried chicken was a disappointment, it was cold and soggy after the 5 minute indoor walk back to my office... guessing it wasn't crispy to begin with.
> Out of the 6-7 people immediately in front or behind me I was the only one who got the large size, which concerned me a bit, but half the bowl was roughly chopped lettuce so I'm not full.



Thank you for saving me the walk to try this. I will stick with Taste Cafe which serves the same cold soggy chicken.

----------


## ercchry

All about the spicy pork... chops usually go later and they are done the rush so they go heavy on the meat. I find a large is plenty and I eat a lot usually compared to a regular person

----------


## FraserB

> All about the spicy pork... chops usually go later and they are done the rush so they go heavy on the meat. I find a large is plenty and I eat a lot usually compared to a regular person



Rush ends about 1-ish? I'm all for getting the extra meat without having to pay

----------


## ercchry

> Rush ends about 1-ish? I'm all for getting the extra meat without having to pay



IF life... so I usually would go closer to 2pm. What I like is that they are still open at 2pm also! Haha... olly’s usually has already cleared out the slop bins by then and pressed is completely shuttered too

----------


## rage2

> Yes, it's great but rather expensive. The two girls that run it are also quite attractive.






> Could go to Van Express, the two girls there are hawt and pho there is cheap.



Never noticed any hot chicks in either of these places. Are they asian? I miss them like I miss AirPods dropping in the +15s.

----------


## suntan

Van Express are Asian, not sure what the hell the two girls at Spice Cafe are. Great asses on them.

----------


## rage2

> Van Express are Asian, not sure what the hell the two girls at Spice Cafe are. Great asses on them.



I confirmed theyre all Asian. No wonder I missed them haha.

----------


## hampstor

I do miss the food choices of the +15. 

Places I used to enjoy:
- Omi (I used to get the wonton soup with egg noodles in it, + spicy)
- Olly's (their breakfast - the eggs with hollandaise)
- Verona Pizza (meat pizza)
- Mercatino (donairs)
- Freshii (buddha' bowl)
- Marcello's (Canadian pizza, or a soup + grilled cheese sandwich; sour dough with jalapeno Havarti, or chicken wing fridays)
- Sunterra (butter chicken with naan)
- thai express (pad sew with beef)
- Hula (tuna/ tiki/coconut rice)
- SAIT culinary campus

----------


## jwslam

Went to Spice Cafe today.

Roti was equivalent to the frozen stuff from T&T. Dip was fairly watery (standard). $7/2 pieces. Feeling ripped off.
$18 lunch special soup + $16 Laksa. Both ordered mild. The Laksa was too spicy for my lunch friend. Both soups were more salty than flavour.
Lunch special came with a lemonade iced tea. Too sweet for me.

Eye candy was decent. Only saw the one FOH. The BOH I only caught a glimpse of at the end of my meal.

$48 out the door. On the pricey side for lunch especially when their decor doesn't support that pricing.
I don't have any inklings to go back.

----------


## ?????

> You across the street? Guess we have enough people to do a +15 lunch meet haha.



We share the same block. I'm in fifth and fifth.
Could definitely do a +15 lunch meet.

----------


## ercchry

> We share the same block. I'm in fifth and fifth.
> Could definitely do a +15 lunch meet.



We’ve done a few (Chinatown) DT lunch meets lately... check the foodie meet thread

----------


## schocker

Had a teriyaki twist today at freshii with the ground beyond meat. Bleh. like little pellets you would serve to an animal.

----------


## pf0sh0

Tried the donair from Olly's - wasn't bad for sure, would easily get one of those again

----------


## ExtraSlow

So what's the deal with SAIT freshmarket for noodles? Is that the one in scotia +15, or the one on the ground floor by the courthouse park?

----------


## bigboom

Ritual used to have $5 off coupons for Spice Cafe and I was tempted to try it but never got around to it. For anyone not using Ritual get it and check daily before heading out to grab lunch, you'll find decent deals every now and then!

----------


## suntan

> So what's the deal with SAIT freshmarket for noodles? Is that the one in scotia +15, or the one on the ground floor by the courthouse park?



Ground floor. You can order anything at any counter. Take a number, sit down. There's free self serve water.

There's also a small area if you want wait service.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ok, that's a little further from my office, we shall see if I make it there.

----------


## suntan

> Ok, that's a little further from my office, we shall see if I make it there.



Go to Intact, go through the doors across from the seating at the Starbucks that seem to go nowhere, you can take some very quiet +15s the rest of the way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tested Omi today. Had the spicy soup. Line was long but moved briskly. Soup was pretty flavorful and reasonably spicy. Value decent at $10.

----------


## ercchry

^^^cant stand the soup... subs are better. Mmm... peanuts

----------


## pf0sh0

> Tested Omi today. Had the spicy soup. Line was long but moved briskly. Soup was pretty flavorful and reasonably spicy. Value decent at $10.




Must have walked past you in the line up... I saw that line up and then I went to Wendy's lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ^^^cant stand the soup... subs are better. Mmm... peanuts



I'm just across the street in Hanover building, so I'll be back. 



> Must have walked past you in the line up... I saw that line up and then I went to Wendy's lol



That pic was around 11:30, so if you saw a good looking honky at that time, it was probably me.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Caffe Trieste, third level in the mall. Porko sandwich (Wednesday special), the best sandwich you can buy downtown.

----------


## suntan

> Caffe Trieste, third level in the mall. Porko sandwich (Wednesday special), the best sandwich you can buy downtown.



Meat and Bread's is very comparable. But yeah, that porko is amazing. EAT has porchetta sometimes too.

----------


## rage2

> I'm just across the street in Hanover building, so I'll be back.



Is Hanover building connected to Telus Sky yet?

I want to rent a residence there for a week to see what it's like to be in +15 the whole time haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is Hanover building connected to Telus Sky yet?
> 
> I want to rent a residence there for a week to see what it's like to be in +15 the whole time haha.



the physical +15 bridge is built, but the link is not yet open.

----------


## vengie

> Tested Omi today. Had the spicy soup. Line was long but moved briskly. Soup was pretty flavorful and reasonably spicy. Value decent at $10.



Go on a Monday for cheap Pho day! same bowl will be $8.
I eat way too much Omi...  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Go on a Monday for cheap Pho day! same bowl will be $8.
> I eat way too much Omi...



 I am happy to be near a wendys, man that's my favourite "fast food" value burger combo, JBC meal with chili and coke.

----------


## killramos

Wendy’s is damn near the only place +15 you can eat if you work past 3pm.

----------


## ercchry

> Wendy’s is damn near the only place +15 you can eat if you work past 3pm.



That’s when you just hold out till happy hour!  :ROFL!: 

Goro + Gun has some great happy hour small plates

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Caffe Trieste, third level in the mall. Porko sandwich (Wednesday special), the best sandwich you can buy downtown.



Trieste used to have badass gluten-free waffles, but axed 'em a while back. Guess I was the only guy buying them  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had no idea that place did food, only ever thought of them for my fancy coffee. Will investigate.

----------


## Clever

> I do miss the food choices of the +15. 
> 
> Places I used to enjoy:
> - Omi (I used to get the wonton soup with egg noodles in it, + spicy)



I thought Id try this but with rice noodle instead, will definitely buy again.

----------


## killramos

Speaking of rice noodle soups. The Chiang Mai Noodle Soup at Jackie’s is deadly. But they aren’t always making it.

----------


## cyra1ax

Holy Grill in Bow Valley Square is now open!

----------


## rage2

> Has anyone tried Spice Cafe?






> Yes, it's great but rather expensive. The two girls that run it are also quite attractive.



The only thing that is true is that it's expensive. Went on Friday to check it out, taste was meh, price was expensive, and portion wasn't filling at all.

You have strange tastes in food and women.  :ROFL!:

----------


## firebane

> Caffe Trieste, third level in the mall. Porko sandwich (Wednesday special), the best sandwich you can buy downtown.



I've walked past there a few times may check it out.

----------


## killramos

Hit the new Holy Grill. Was not disappointed.

----------


## R-Audi

> Hit the new Holy Grill. Was not disappointed.



Havent been to one before... what are the popular items?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Havent been to one before... what are the popular items?



Get the "Mr. Chicken" to start IMO.

----------


## FraserB

> Holy Grill in Bow Valley Square is now open!



Where is it?

----------


## killramos

By the Jugo as you walk to the Suncor building.

Has the ribey panini which was excellent.

Mr Chicken also good.

Have never tried a burger.

Customer service was pretty awesome.

----------


## schocker

So it has no interior sitty downey then? I am closer to the holy grill by freshii but it is always hella busy.

----------


## killramos

> So it has no interior sitty downey then? I am closer to the holy grill by freshii but it is always hella busy.



They have like a dozen tables by the window.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> So it has no interior sitty downey then? I am closer to the holy grill by freshii but it is always hella busy.



The BVS location was a 25 minute wait when I walked by today, strangely, they neglected to direct traffic to their other location which had no line at all when I stopped by.

----------


## TomcoPDR

When’s the +15 meet

----------


## beyond_ban

+1 to +15 meet

----------


## cam_wmh

> I thought Id try this but with rice noodle instead, will definitely buy again.
> 
> Attachment 88299



I didn't catch it, where did you get this soup?

----------


## ercchry

> I didn't catch it, where did you get this soup?



Suncor, n the corner by the mucho burrito, I prefer their subs though. Their sate pho is lacking depth

----------


## cyra1ax

> Suncor, n the corner by the mucho burrito, I prefer their subs though. Their sate pho is lacking depth



I only ever get the regular pho since their sate has peanuts in it, but I thought their subs lack flavour  :dunno:

----------


## ercchry

> I only ever get the regular pho since their sate has peanuts in it, but I thought their subs lack flavour



Probably cause you don’t get the peanuts on them!  :ROFL!: 

But yeah, at the end of the day it’s just quick and easy food court food... still prefer the subs though. But I guess I hold pho to a much higher standard than subs... use to eat at pho dau bo 4x a week  :Drool:

----------


## R-Audi

> Has the ribey panini which was excellent.
> 
> Mr Chicken also good.
> 
> Have never tried a burger.
> 
> Customer service was pretty awesome.



Had the Ribeye Panini and it was awesome.. also shared the garlic parmesan fries with 2 others. It was quite reasonably priced considering the size of the panini and the amount of meat in it. Im definitely going back to try out a few other things!
For what its worth.. I went and 1 and it was super quick.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> +1 to +15 meet






> Whens the +15 meet



I'm game brothers. Heck, I could do today if anyone wanted. Early lunch at holy grill? or the suncor pho place or cafe Trieste or what?

----------


## killramos

> I'm game brothers. Heck, I could do today if anyone wanted. Early lunch at holy grill? or the suncor pho place or cafe Trieste or what?



I could do early lunch. Got to eat somewhere.

----------


## ExtraSlow

anyone else?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I could do early lunch. Got to eat somewhere.



Whatcha hungry for bro?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Whatcha hungry for bro?



I can’t today sry guys. Tmr, you guys working dt tmr?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm DT tomorrow, but have an appointment. DT T,W,Th pretty much every week, and sometimes on Monday and Friday.

----------


## ercchry

Not sure how I’m going to return to +15s after all this TO PATH food... mmm... assembly hall

----------


## ExtraSlow

BVS +15 Holy Grill. Legit.

----------


## killramos

Wutcha lookin’ at my gut fer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was trying to get a shot of your junk, but had the wrong angle.

----------


## killramos

This is a common problem

----------


## lasimmon

Was going to check it out today but the line was too long at about 11:45. I am a very impatient lunch time eater.

----------


## killramos

11:30 me and ES walked right up

----------


## lasimmon

> 11:30 me and ES walked right up



Dammit I knew I should have left earlier.

----------


## beyond_ban

I probably saw you guys there, but i must have gotten there a few minutes later than you. 7-8 person line at 11:33ish, so i skipped over to Mucho for some ghost pepper goodness.

----------


## schocker

I had pronto where they had some type of possibly chicken donair pizza that was good.

----------


## suntan

Damn that rib eye panini looks good. Exclusive to that location I think.

BTW you can thank me for that location, I had a long chat with the one of the owner brothers about that space. BVS had been courting him for a while and he didn't even know where BVS was.

----------


## killramos

The ribeye is deadly. Solid mass of meat on the think and some of the best Jus I have had.

----------


## vengie

I’d be game for a +15 meet up after I’m back from parental leave.
I’m back in the office Dec 9, I work in BVS

----------


## firebane

#1 reason I don't venture out.. None of that looks anywhere appealing to me haha.

----------


## hampstor

> I thought I’d try this but with rice noodle instead, will definitely buy again.
> 
> Attachment 88299



Go for egg noodle, or even the udon noodles. If the lady gives you a dirty look I'm sorry. She used to give me the "fuck off that's extra work" look you get when you try to customize anything at an Asian restaurant.

----------


## rage2

> Could go to Van Express, the two girls there are hawt and pho there is cheap.



Went there today. Disagree about the 2 girls. Im questioning your judgement.  :ROFL!: 

As for the food, Lunch Todays pho is miles ahead.

----------


## flipstah

> BVS +15 Holy Grill. Legit. 
> Attachment 88486



Damn! Whats the bottom right one? Soup?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Damn! What’s the bottom right one? Soup?



Tomato basil soup with some roasted kale (I think) in it for some savoury crunch. Delicious.

----------


## flipstah

> Went there today. Disagree about the 2 girls. Im questioning your judgement. 
> 
> As for the food, Lunch Today’s pho is miles ahead.



Built like a magazine?

----------


## suntan

> Went there today. Disagree about the 2 girls. Im questioning your judgement. 
> 
> As for the food, Lunch Today’s pho is miles ahead.



Man you must have high taste considering your looks.

I like Van Express's pho better. Lunch Today's is too much like a Chinese broth.

----------


## pheoxs

Tried holy grill today and was delicious, would def go back. Went at 1pm, got a seat inside and only about 10 minutes to get our food so not too shabby

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dear diary, Suncor Viet sub today :

----------


## rage2

> Man you must have high taste considering your looks.
> 
> I like Van Express's pho better. Lunch Today's is too much like a Chinese broth.



Nothing wrong with having good taste haha.

----------


## sabad66

> Dear diary, Suncor Viet sub today :
> Attachment 88669



Damn that looks pretty good. How was it? I want to try it but I would feel way too guilty cheating on thi thi  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

> Man you must have high taste *considering your looks.*



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Damn that looks pretty good. How was it? I want to try it but I would feel way too guilty cheating on thi thi



really liked it. They overdid the veggies on top, so I pulled a bit off and just ate it with a fork. Added some Siracha, which worked nicely. I'm calling it a win.

----------


## Strider

> really liked it. They overdid the veggies on top, so I pulled a bit off and just ate it with a fork. Added some Siracha, which worked nicely. I'm calling it a win.



That actually looks perfect, I hate places that are stingy with the veggies.

I tried the wonton soup with egg noodles from here based on recommendation in this thread, I prefer wontons with shrimp (these were pork only) and the egg noodles were on the mushy side, I'll stick with the pho.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pleased with taste, convenience and value. $8 is an OK deal for downtown.

----------


## ercchry

Told ya! Haha... anyone wanna do a lunch next week? I finally will have some time... well, by time I mean I could do Monday  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Told ya! Haha... anyone wanna do a lunch next week? I finally will have some time... well, by time I mean I could do Monday



You have my interest

----------


## ercchry

> You have my interest



It’s been a while! I’m down!

----------


## suntan

> Nothing wrong with having good taste haha.



I have no idea what you look like BTW haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have no idea what you look like BTW haha.



Like your wettest dream.

----------


## rage2

> Like your wettest dream.



Don’t downplay me like that. Way hotter.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ercchry

> It’s been a while! I’m down!



We’re gonna eat at TD, in the gardens at 12:30 if anyone wants to join...

----------


## TomcoPDR

> We’re gonna eat at TD, in the gardens at 12:30 if anyone wants to join...



Sure

----------


## killramos

> We’re gonna eat at TD, in the gardens at 12:30 if anyone wants to join...



Just the Core food court?

----------


## ercchry

> Just the Core food court?



Yeah, ritual whatever you’re eating (or do it the old fashioned way) they we’ll go find a table in the gardens!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Yeah, ritual whatever you’re eating (or do it the old fashioned way) they we’ll go find a table in the gardens!



Are we allow to feed the fishes too? Haven’t been there in years, they used to have the $1 pallet dispensers

----------


## killramos

I’ll do this next time. I’m actually here right now and don’t really feel like sitting around for half an hour lol.

----------


## ercchry

> I’ll do this next time. I’m actually here right now and don’t really feel like sitting around for half an hour lol.



Tomco is there! Go look at boobs with him haha... but I could leave now?

----------


## killramos

Next time!

----------


## suntan

Meet next week? You guys can put a face to my shameful posts.

----------


## rage2

I’m down. We’ve been in the new building for a week. Enjoying my socks and slides haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm intrigued. I will probably be in.

----------


## killramos

Where do people have in mind?

----------


## ercchry

> Where do people have in mind?



If doing +15 my vote would be just pick a table in a food court to meet at, everyone can go grab their favourite food near by and we can all judge and compare the decisions  :ROFL!:

----------


## lasimmon

> If doing +15 my vote would be just pick a table in a food court to meet at, everyone can go grab their favourite food near by and we can all judge and compare the decisions



I’ll get an Ollys donair and spill it all over myself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’ll get an Ollys donair and spill it all over myself.

----------


## ercchry

> I’ll get an Ollys donair and spill it all over myself.



Better than what I do to my pants after eating those  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

So where and when??

----------


## suntan

Social Beer Haus? SAIT Tastemarket? Oriental Phoenix (is this place any good? I haven't been there in like 23 years)

----------


## rage2

I'm free from 11:30-1pm tomorrow.

----------


## max_boost

I don’t work tuesdays no more so I can join

----------


## vengie

I'm booked up for lunches this week, most free next week

----------


## bigboom

I've got time for lunch this week as well if something comes together.

----------


## msommers

How about Tuesday next week?

----------


## killramos

I’m open tuesday

----------


## suntan

I can come Tuesday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am probably in this week and next, but I have a couple moving targets in my schedule so I will let y'all choose times and locations and I'll just show up.

----------


## msommers

Cool next Tuesday it is. SAIT Tastemarket, say 1130 to beat the rush? -Matt

----------


## bigboom

I can most likely make that but not really +15  :Smilie:

----------


## A2VR6

Im down

----------


## suntan

I'm in.

----------


## max_boost

oh god -27 that day. is there any parking near there?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> oh god -27 that day. is there any parking near there?



Heated parking in centennial parkade, then +15 the whole way. You'll get lost at least once, so park early.

----------


## rage2

Isn't SAIT outside? Why are we doing a +15 meet that needs to go outside?  :ROFL!: 

edit - I'm not available Tuesday.  :Frown:

----------


## msommers

Because you can be The Sandals Guy AND The Shorts Guy Outside In Winter, all in one day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People tell me you can get there through some sneaky stairwell. Have never done it.

----------


## max_boost

On a warmer day I would walk over but not on -27 lol and with 25% vacancy DT does that mean more or less parking available?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You will have no issues getting parking.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Here's the +15 map for all you folks who can't go outside. Get yourself to the Barclays building, then go down to first floor.

----------


## max_boost

But day time parking is expensive haha Extraslow you got a map for me coming from Eau Claire? I can def make it outside for a few blocks but nothing more haha

----------


## ercchry

Wtf? The entrance is right beside Justin’s store by goro n gun... very +15

----------


## suntan

Get in from Centennial or Millennium, go through Devon, go through Shell, go through Calgary Place, go through WoW, stop at the Starbucks at Intact, go through the set of doors on your right, there's a lobby with a huge wall art thingy. You should be able to figure it out from there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bro: https://calgaryplus15.com/
Get into the sheraton and you'll be fine. 


- - - Updated - - -




> Wtf? The entrance is right beside Justin’s store by goro n gun... very +15



Wrong =sait place.

----------


## suntan

> Wtf? The entrance is right beside Justin’s store by goro n gun... very +15



That's SAIT Culinary Campus. There's no seating there.

----------


## vengie

I'll be working out of town next Tuesday

----------


## ercchry

> That's SAIT Culinary Campus. There's no seating there.



Uh... I don’t know where this is now haha

----------


## suntan

It's kitty corner to Holt Renfrew. In the old BDC building.

----------


## killramos

> Uh... I dont know where this is now haha



This is across from Holt Renfrew by that park outside the courthouse.

I think its technically +15 connected, but good luck finding the +15.

----------


## suntan

Best +15s are hidden +15s.

----------


## ercchry

> Best +15s are hidden +15s.



Was thinking just cutting through the BMO? But still need to cross the street

----------


## suntan

BMO has a +15 to the building that has SAIT Tastemarket.

----------


## ercchry

Like through the branch? I’d come from TD so was just going to go down the steps after you cross 7th into the branch then out the far side of it

----------


## suntan

Yes, you can go that way. Go past where the tellers are, you will find a staircase, go up, go into the Barclay Centre +15.

----------


## sabad66

Wendy's in 5th Ave Place has $3 spicy chickens for the next 3 weeks... just saying.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wendy's in 5th Ave Place has $3 spicy chickens for the next 3 weeks... just saying.



Suncor too. Had that for lunch. Spend the $1.98 on the small chili and it's a pretty balanced meal for $5

----------


## pf0sh0

> Wendy's in 5th Ave Place has $3 spicy chickens for the next 3 weeks... just saying.



I wish I never saw this

----------


## sabad66

> Suncor too. Had that for lunch. Spend the $1.98 on the small chili and it's a pretty balanced meal for $5



I usually go for 2 sandwiches. $6.30 for a really filling lunch can't be beat. I'll probably be there at least 3 times a week until the promo is done, they never get old.

----------


## suntan

Haha, I was there too for lunch.

----------


## Disoblige

Wow, I wonder how many spicy chickens they go through in one day lol.

----------


## bjstare

> Wendy's in 5th Ave Place has $3 spicy chickens for the next 3 weeks... just saying.






> Suncor too. Had that for lunch. Spend the $1.98 on the small chili and it's a pretty balanced meal for $5



Perfect, thanks guys. I'll take a break from my usual Sunterra big pan.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wendy's meet tomorrow?

----------


## suntan

Serious? I'll be there then. Adding pickles is free BTW.

----------


## msommers

This is such an excellent +15 test  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

***seriously ponders same day return flight for lunch***

----------


## sabad66

Can’t do tmrw but I’m in for a cheapskate Wendy’s lunch next week if I decide to brave the cold and make it into the office

----------


## ExtraSlow

Spicy chicken Wendys lunch today folks? Which location? Fifth Avenue? I could frankly use the walk.

----------


## ercchry

> Spicy chicken Wendys lunch today folks? Which location? Fifth Avenue? I could frankly use the walk.



I could use the walk, not really feeling hungry right now though. Huge work breakfast today!

----------


## suntan

Be there or be square? I'll be the creepy looking Asian guy with glasses.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What time you cats showing up?

----------


## suntan

11:30?

----------


## ercchry

I’d probably start walking at 11:30... but 95% chance of no food so should work out haha

----------


## suntan

I have no idea how any of you look like, I'll just ask everyone in line at Wendy's what their net worth is.

----------


## ercchry

Well if I find extraslow just look for the white guy odd couple  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow will be 15 minutes. White guy with glasses and a backpack.

----------


## ercchry

Come hangout 
@killramos

----------


## killramos

Sure. Was just out looking for food anyways.

Where are you all?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Delicious

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Tell us about everyone, inquiring minds want to know!

----------


## killramos

Sorry I had to Jet, good spicy chickens though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Tell us about everyone, inquiring minds want to know!



 Four sexy guys. Suntan is asian.

----------


## vengie

> Four sexy guys. Suntan is asian.



Suntan is Asian?!? *mindblown*

----------


## ExtraSlow

> suntan is asian?!? *mindblown*



 right!!!?!?!?!

----------


## ercchry

And also not the same age as killramos! He’s actually an adult, adult... well, besides his parting words of “c u next Tuesday”  :ROFL!:

----------


## you&me

> Four sexy guys. Suntan is asian.



Whaaaaaaa? 




> And also not the same age as killramos! He’s actually an adult, adult... *well, besides his parting words of “c u next Tuesday”*



Sounds about right  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I don’t like labels

----------


## vengie

Geez, sounds like an eventful lunch. Now I'm sad I couldn't make it.

----------


## max_boost

> Tell us about everyone, inquiring minds want to know!



Group pic time.

----------


## suntan

I was definitely the ugliest. Brought the group average way down.

----------


## bjstare

> Suntan is Asian?!? *mindblown*



Every beyond member is Asian until proven otherwise.

----------


## vengie

> Every beyond member is Asian until proven otherwise.



The chopstix thread has me believing otherwise.

----------


## msommers

> Every beyond member is Asian until proven otherwise.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I was definitely the ugliest. Brought the group average way down.



I hate being the DUFF too

----------


## Disoblige

> I hate being the DUFF too



Dude Under Five Feet?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Dude Under Five Feet?



 :Cry:

----------


## pheoxs

So any good after work happy hours either near the +15 or a block or two walk outside. Going out for drinks after work.

----------


## pf0sh0

> So any good after work happy hours either near the +15 or a block or two walk outside. Going out for drinks after work.



https://www.ceilisdt.ca/fourth-ave-happy-hour-menu

Wouldn't have to step foot outside

----------


## suntan

Pig & Duke if you're okay with stepping out for a second.

----------


## lasimmon

> Pig & Duke if you're okay with stepping out for a second.



*Shudder*

----------


## ExtraSlow

My favourite places to drink downtown are Palomino and Bear and Kilt. Both require going outside. Both are a lower class crowd. Both have decent food. 

Cactus club seems to attract a trendier crowd, and you can get there inside. Usually good looking gals too.

----------


## pheoxs

> https://www.ceilisdt.ca/fourth-ave-happy-hour-menu
> 
> Wouldn't have to step foot outside



sweet, that works. thanks!

----------


## suntan

> *Shudder*



What you don't like the Pig & Puke?

----------


## lasimmon

> What you don't like the Pig & Puke?



Never been back since I got food poisoning (except for drinks) and their happy hour/beer price blows anyway.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> And also not the same age as killramos! Hes actually an adult, adult... well, besides his parting words of c u next Tuesday



This is the best.

Also I've known Suntan is Asian for some time, he's stated it before!

----------


## suntan

> Never been back since I got food poisoning (except for drinks) and their happy hour/beer price blows anyway.



Hey it's not called the Pig and Puke for nothing!

----------


## lasimmon

> Hey it's not called the Pig and Puke for nothing!



I prefer Dig & Puke, but yes.

----------


## A2VR6

Theres also Township in Bow Valley Square as well:

https://townshipbarandgrill.com/features/

----------


## killramos

Owens Landing is pretty good for being steps out of +15 on the north end of town.

Something to drink is always on special and the food is on point. Usually 1/4 of our staff are in there at any given time haha.

----------


## vengie

> And also not the same age as killramos! Hes actually an adult, adult... well, besides his parting words of c u next Tuesday



I also missed this part.
Killaramos is an adult?
I don't know why but I always pictured a new grad ~25 years old....

god damn internet.

----------


## suntan

I enjoyed meeting you all. Ercchry is a very handsome man, he was regaling us with tales of how women positively throw themselves into his arms when he rides the C-Train.

----------


## killramos

> I also missed this part.
> Killaramos is an adult?
> I don't know why but I always pictured a new grad ~25 years old....
> 
> god damn internet.



Adult is a Stretch...

----------


## ercchry

> I also missed this part.
> Killaramos is an adult?
> I don't know why but I always pictured a new grad ~25 years old....
> 
> god damn internet.



No, no... suntan is the adult

----------


## ExtraSlow

We aren't saying killramos is a child. But then again, we aren't saying he isn't.

Suntan is a legit adult.

----------


## vengie

And Asian!

----------


## suntan

I’m Asian??!?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm out for sait tastemarket today. Stayed home to do some plumbing repair.

----------


## ercchry

This still happening? 
@suntan
 
@msommers
 
@max_boost

----------


## suntan

We still on? Everybody and anybody welcome!

----------


## msommers

Having to deal with the fiance's car today. Sorry guys

----------


## suntan

@ercchry
 reschedule? Cold is ruining everybody's day.

----------


## A2VR6

could use a raincheck, getting pummelled by last min stuff at work

----------


## killramos

I’m good to push. Taco Tuesday anyways.

----------


## suntan

Let's reschedule. I have a surprise meeting I have to prep for anyhow.

----------


## tonytiger55

Post pics of the food please...

----------


## ercchry

Works for me... still need one more ritual order for elite status!  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

The holy grail folks. 



Sun's quality BBQ pork.  :Drool:

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The holy grail folks. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun's quality BBQ pork.



Chicken fry lice?

----------


## cyra1ax

> The holy grail folks. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun's quality BBQ pork.



Where?!

----------


## jwslam

> The holy grail folks. 
> 
> Sun's quality BBQ pork.



Buckled up to try the BBQ pork today at Canterra pay by weight. Definitely nothing like that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm still on the $3 spicy chicken.

----------


## rage2

> Buckled up to try the BBQ pork today at Canterra pay by weight. Definitely nothing like that.



Which Canterra? The one I got it from is in the same building as Nanta (Petrogen). Doesn't show up on google maps for some reason. It's right in front of my +15 entrance, so awesome. Also ask for extra sauce.

----------


## jwslam

> Which Canterra? The one I got it from is in the same building as Nanta (Petrogen). Doesn't show up on google maps for some reason. It's right in front of my +15 entrance, so awesome. Also ask for extra sauce.



Same one. Asian lady at cash register. But I just got my one piece from the buffet. You ordered yours?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Where?!



I understood it as at The Holy Grail

----------


## msommers

Looks very similar to Vic's, which is also awesome.

----------


## schocker

Does it replace those weird little hamburger patties?

----------


## rage2

> Same one. Asian lady at cash register. But I just got my one piece from the buffet. You ordered yours?



I doubt you can judge from 1 piece. Just takes a lean piece to fuck you over. It was really fatty and tender.

----------


## benyl

> Chicken fly lice?



FTFY. And you are chinese!

----------


## rage2



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> The holy grail folks. 
> 
> Attachment 89058
> 
> Sun's quality BBQ pork.



 
@rage2
 can you same-day courier that to me?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Where the +15 crowd at today?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Meetings outside of downtown today. But later this week I'd be down. Thursday?

----------


## msommers

I'm down for Thursday lunch

----------


## ercchry

So... tomorrow? Plan?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Out. Kid got a doctors appointment tomorrow mid-day.

----------


## suntan

I'm in meetings virtually the whole day. Yarr.

----------


## hurrdurr

What do you guys suggest for breakfast?

I'm feeling like breaking my fast early today with some eggs or similar. I'm near bankers.

----------


## schocker

> What do you guys suggest for breakfast?
> 
> I'm feeling like breaking my fast early today with some eggs or similar. I'm near bankers.



Fresh choices ham egg and cheese on whole wheat. Or whole wheat french toast. Sandwich is only like $3.60.

----------


## rage2

OEB at 5th Ave Place. Ran into 
@GTS Jeff
 there last week too.

----------


## me_dennis

honestly calgary court breakfast is pretty decent. huge menu, ranging from our typical bacon/eggs/toast, to HK cafe classics like macaroni in soup, or instant noodles with spam/egg.
You can get a really good breakfast for under $10 (incl drink).

not accessible by +15 though.

----------


## hurrdurr

> OEB at 5th Ave Place. Ran into 
> @GTS Jeff
>  there last week too.



Love that place, didn't even consider it. Might be decent for take out - or if i get in line with no wait.

Ended up getting a wrap at Deville. $7. Wouldn't buy again.

----------


## killramos

A&W. best breakfast.

But yea OEB is awesome just pricey.

----------


## pheoxs

Not sure how long its been closed for but noticed the Copper Branch in Suncor is shut down and a notice on it saying the parent company went bankrupt. No idea if that just means that location of the chain. Wonder what will pop up there instead.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Ceili's DT right now by fluke. Decided to fly down to hit Louise tomorrow.

----------


## bjstare

> Not sure how long its been closed for but noticed the Copper Branch in Suncor is shut down and a notice on it saying the parent company went bankrupt. No idea if that just means that location of the chain. Wonder what will pop up there instead.



Crazy, I feel like that place was only open for a quarter. They did a reasonable amount of renos prior to opening too. Big L for them, I assume.

----------


## suntan

> Not sure how long its been closed for but noticed the Copper Branch in Suncor is shut down and a notice on it saying the parent company went bankrupt. No idea if that just means that location of the chain. Wonder what will pop up there instead.



It was the franchisee that closed. There's a CB in Intact that's still open and popular. There was also a CB that opened in BH that closed. I suspect it's the same franchisee. That one had crazy lineups.

I think CB is looking for a new franchisee to take over. Crazy because I think those two locations were only open for like three weeks.

----------


## rage2

> Ceili's DT right now by fluke. Decided to fly down to hit Louise tomorrow.



4th Ave one? How long you there for?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 4th Ave one? How long you there for?



Yes but we left! If we would have decided to stick around I was going to message you, but we decided just to get out to Banff!

----------


## rage2

> Yes but we left! If we would have decided to stick around I was going to message you, but we decided just to get out to Banff!



I was a 5 min walk away.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I was a 5 min walk away.



Fuck.

----------


## flipstah

> Which Canterra? The one I got it from is in the same building as Nanta (Petrogen). Doesn't show up on google maps for some reason. It's right in front of my +15 entrance, so awesome. Also ask for extra sauce.



So this is at the +15 on top of Nanta? I'm at DT today.

----------


## bigboom

If you enter from either 639 5th Ave or from 6th ave, get right into the +15 it's the only eatery in sight minus the food court the next building over. Just a heads up, they dont always have BBQ pork.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> OEB at 5th Ave Place. Ran into 
> @GTS Jeff
>  there last week too.



I eat at all three OEBs pretty regularly, and 5AP is consistently the worst of the three. Compared to Mission and Bridgeland, the food just isn't as good and the portions smaller - comparatively underwhelming  :Frown:

----------


## suntan

I thought the food there was good, but I've had horrible service twice there now.

----------


## rage2

> So this is at the +15 on top of Nanta? I'm at DT today.



Yup. Wednesday only for BBQ pork though. Today is Chinese curry. I haven't tried it so not interested. Going for sushi today at Kabuku if anyone is interested.

----------


## killramos

SAIT in the Scotia building has a pretty mean flank steak today. Great lunch for 10 bucks.

----------


## jwslam

> SAIT in the Scotia building has a pretty mean flank steak today. Great lunch for 10 bucks.



Daily menu in case you wanna check before taking the walk
https://culinarycampus.ca/our-daily-menu

----------


## flipstah

> Yup. Wednesday only for BBQ pork though. Today is Chinese curry. I haven't tried it so not interested. Going for sushi today at Kabuku if anyone is interested.



Chinese curry? Meh. Guess I'll go Wednesday! Thanks!

----------


## rage2

Kabuku is bunk. Almost Roku prices, and slightly better than Sakana quality.

----------


## schocker

> Kabuku is bunk. Almost Roku prices, and slightly better than Sakana quality.



I like koto better across from kabuku and sushi hiro across the street from mcdougal is pretty good though I am gaijin.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Koto works for this cat.

----------


## ercchry

> Koto works for this cat.



Still have some bonus point to collect there on ritual!

----------


## schocker

I went to canterra today. The pork was the real deal. Their pricing is starting to make not much sense though currently based on the weight.

----------


## msommers

You guys available for a Monday lunch? Will be happy to have this God awful NPPE exam over with!

----------


## ercchry

Let me check... yup, I eat lunches on Mondays!  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Let me check... yup, I eat lunches on Mondays!



Are we...the same person?

----------


## ercchry

> Are we...the same person?



I dunno... do you also happen to eat food on... Tuesdays?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Mind blown. I totally eat food on Tuesdays. Sometimes rectally.

----------


## msommers

I'm still down to meet anyone that can make it today...

----------


## flipstah

> Mind blown. I totally eat food on Tuesdays. Sometimes rectally.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm still down to meet anyone that can make it today...



When and where?

----------


## msommers

I'm easy. Finished my NPPE exam by the Crack Macs

...E and I headed to Tastemarket...

----------


## ercchry

Great minds... hey 
@killramos
 haha

----------


## killramos

Are you stalking me LOL

----------


## ercchry

> Are you stalking me LOL



Haha, I’m actually surprised I didn’t see you till after I sat down... you were probably right behind me... didn’t have your eating vest on though  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Haha, I’m actually surprised I didn’t see you till after I sat down... you were probably right behind me... didn’t have your eating vest on though



I had tunnel vision for sure

----------


## ercchry

What a time to be on rotation 2 of WFH... 12:15pm



Only one other table at shoe and canoe

----------


## black300

Downtown is ghost town it seems like.

----------


## ercchry

> Downtown is ghost town it seems like.



It’s wild, only time I’ve seen it more dead was the 2013 floods

----------


## suntan

Wow time to try that place out!

----------


## lasimmon

Any chance there will be somewhere to grab a beer tomorrow downtown for st paddys day?

----------


## cyra1ax

Random question-anyone know if the beef brisket soup that's served at the Bankers Koya is the same as the one that's offered at the Koya in the mall food court?

----------


## killramos

> Any chance there will be somewhere to grab a beer tomorrow downtown for st paddys day?



I assume it won’t be hard to find a table

----------


## suntan

So... Beyond meet?

----------


## killramos

> So... Beyond meet?



Got my St Paddy’s day all tee’d up on my desk.

----------


## FishPoo

> Random question-anyone know if the beef brisket soup that's served at the Bankers Koya is the same as the one that's offered at the Koya in the mall food court?





No they're different, the mall one is probably more HK style. They're both good but I do like the bankers hall one more.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> No they're different, the mall one is probably more HK style. They're both good but I do like the bankers hall one more.



Bankers cost more.

----------


## jwslam

> Random question-anyone know if the beef brisket soup that's served at the Bankers Koya is the same as the one that's offered at the Koya in the mall food court?



The Banker's one is TeoChew owned so it's more of that style.
Koya is not a chain in the sense that they all serve the same food... the owners with that name can serve whatever they want.

Koya Bankers ≠ Koya TD ≠ Koya Northland etc

----------


## tonytiger55

> So... Beyond meet?



Skype meet..?

----------


## ercchry

Last day DT... pizza party for moral  :ROFL!:

----------


## pf0sh0

> Last day DT... pizza party for moral



Shareable food?? During the Corona crisis?? Hopefully its all individual pizzas for safety

----------


## ercchry

> Shareable food?? During the Corona crisis?? Hopefully its all individual pizzas for safety



Haha, email was “please don’t crowd the kitchen” ...yeah... right  :ROFL!:

----------


## lasimmon

Anywhere open that is serving beer?

----------


## cyra1ax

> The Banker's one is TeoChew owned so it's more of that style.
> Koya is not a chain in the sense that they all serve the same food... the owners with that name can serve whatever they want.
> 
> Koya Bankers ≠ Koya TD ≠ Koya Northland etc



TIL, thanks!

----------


## R-Audi

and Bow Valley +15 basically a ghost town.. only Tims, A&W and Analog are open.. and all chairs are removed.

----------


## lasimmon

> and Bow Valley +15 basically a ghost town.. only Tims, A&W and Analog are open.. and all chairs are removed.



Couldn't even get my favorite coffee from Olly's this morning!

----------


## Clever

Had to go into the office today and forgot to pack a lunch, +15 are closed but Wendy’s and Mucho Burrito is open until 2 at Suncor, Tim’s at Bow Valley main level is open as well. Not sure if anything is open at the BV food court, I didn’t get a chance to go up.

----------


## lasimmon

> Had to go into the office today and forgot to pack a lunch, +15 are closed but Wendy’s and Mucho Burrito is open until 2 at Suncor, Tim’s at Bow Valley main level is open as well. Not sure if anything is open at the BV food court, I didn’t get a chance to go up.



I've been in BVS the last few weeks but haven't ventured out of my office in a bout a week or so.

Having said that, Taco Time and the Korean bowl place were open last time I walked up there.

----------


## mr2mike

How's the ol' Ronnie's on Stephen Ave holding up? 
Best place for $1 Drinks and Entertainment.

----------


## pf0sh0

Anything else open on the west end? 

Need to go into the office tomorrow lol

----------


## lasimmon

> How's the ol' Ronnie's on Stephen Ave holding up? 
> Best place for $1 Drinks and Entertainment.



Hasn't been open for weeks as far as I can tell.

----------


## Clever

Update:

BVS food court is completely closed. Wendy’s, Second Cup and Tuk Tuk at Fifth Ave Are open until 1:30 - 2, I saw people in OEB as well it looks like they have a pickup area set up, just not sure what time they are open until. I’m walking to the Courthouse tomorrow so I’ll keep an eye out for food places that are open.

----------


## rage2

Is OEB open for eggs pickup?

----------


## Clever

I can check tomorrow but I’m pretty sure I saw someone leaving with eggs today when I walked passed there.

----------


## rage2

> I can check tomorrow but I’m pretty sure I saw someone leaving with eggs today when I walked passed there.



Thanks! I need an excuse to go downtown!

----------


## Clever

So yes they are open for pickup, orders can be done over the phone or in person. They are open until 3 Fri-Sun, 2 Mon- Thursday.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Update:
> 
> BVS food court is completely closed. Wendy’s, Second Cup and Tuk Tuk at Fifth Ave Are open until 1:30 - 2, I saw people in OEB as well it looks like they have a pickup area set up, just not sure what time they are open until. I’m walking to the Courthouse tomorrow so I’ll keep an eye out for food places that are open.



Thanks for this info. I live a couple blocks from Fifth Ave and it'd be nice to know what around me is open during lunch.

----------


## killramos

Coles notes on why people buy eggs from OEB?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Coles notes on why people buy eggs from OEB?



Because they live in Aspen, or have Aspen money. 

I think it’s fresh farm eggs, gluten free, non-gmo, organic.

----------


## rage2

I’m happy with my dirt cheap eggs but there are egg connoisseurs in my household.

----------


## Clever

In the office this week, add Freshii to the list of what is open at Fifth Ave Place. They now have signs on the floor directing traffic, I’m sure it going to be the the same for the other surrounding buildings when they open.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I think its fresh farm eggs, gluten free, non-gmo, organic.



They have hutterite free range organic eggs at Save On and Coop sometimes that are cheaper.

- - - Updated - - -




> Because they live in Aspen, or have Aspen money.



No one has Aspen money outside of Aspen.

----------


## Clever

Anyone working downtown this week? I’m wondering if they opened the +15s.

----------


## lasimmon

> Anyone working downtown this week? I’m wondering if they opened the +15s.



Still closed. No food places open in Bow Valley Square except tim hortons on the main floor and starbucks on the 2nd level.

----------


## Clever

I didn’t even know the Starbucks was open, was that recent? Regardless, thanks for the heads up!

----------


## pheoxs

> I didn’t even know the Starbucks was open, was that recent? Regardless, thanks for the heads up!



Most are open but drive through only. I'm not sure if any have the inside store open (though I think some are mobile order and pickup)

----------


## jwslam

> Most are open but drive through only. I'm not sure if any have the inside store open (though I think some are mobile order and pickup)



When this first happened I went to a SB at end of March. I had ordered ahead and it said ready in 10minutes.
Get there and you are not allowed to go into the store. Pick up from drive through only. There were 15 cars ahead of me, just driving up to order. Waited 45minutes for a 80% melted frap. Not impressed with their "system".

*location: Symon's Valley.

----------


## lasimmon

> I didn’t even know the Starbucks was open, was that recent? Regardless, thanks for the heads up!



I just went for a little walk at lunch and the door was open some and people inside. So I am just assuming its open, I didn't actually check, so don't quote me on it!

----------


## pheoxs

> When this first happened I went to a SB at end of March. I had ordered ahead and it said ready in 10minutes.
> Get there and you are not allowed to go into the store. Pick up from drive through only. There were 15 cars ahead of me, just driving up to order. Waited 45minutes for a 80% melted frap. Not impressed with their "system".
> 
> *location: Symon's Valley.



Yeah its a pain. I was walking by the one by my place and there was no way to order. I'm not allowed to walk through the drive through and they wouldn't do any kind of curbside pickup. Like, why can't I mobile order and just open the door and put my drinks on the sidewalk even? So silly

----------


## arcticcat522

> Yeah its a pain. I was walking by the one by my place and there was no way to order. I'm not allowed to walk through the drive through and they wouldn't do any kind of curbside pickup. Like, why can't I mobile order and just open the door and put my drinks on the sidewalk even? So silly



The one across from Northland Volkswagen does curbside pick up.

----------


## Clever

Opa and Bourbon Street now open at Suncor.

----------


## TomcoPDR

What else is open at the food court at the Core, anyone know?

----------


## R-Audi

Today:

BVS: Taco Time, Tim Hortons & Starbucks

SEC: Mucho Burrito, Opa, Wendys, Starbucks and Bourbon St.

-Apparently Brookfield is asking tenants to let them know when people come back so they can open more..

----------


## D'z Nutz

Bump. It's been 5 months since this was last updated. Any recent changes?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in Brookfield right now eating my chachis. That's my update

----------


## pf0sh0

Can confirm - Van Express is open

----------


## bjstare

This makes me miss being DT every day and having a huge number of choices for lunch. I don't, however, miss spending hundreds of dollars a month on it.

----------


## beyond_ban

> This makes me miss being DT every day and having a huge number of choices for lunch. I don't, however, miss spending hundreds of dollars a month on it.



I didn't realize how much i spent on eating out every week until i started working from home and actually making my own lunches. It's insane, but i do miss the social aspect.

----------


## bjstare

> I didn't realize how much i spent on eating out every week until i started working from home and actually making my own lunches. It's insane, but i do miss the social aspect.



And coffee. I used to spend a staggering amount on starbucks. Usually a latte for breakfast in the morning, then two more in the afternoon when I take a client or team member (obviously I could put some of this on my corporate cc, but still).

----------


## ExtraSlow

$5/cup coffee is a killer. I drink about 4 coffees a day, and the cost, and calories for the lattes, was out of hand. Making my own pour over in the office is saving my life.

----------


## beyond_ban

Ya coffee is huge, americano every morning and then usually a venti cold brew in the afternoon. Every time i left the office to take a quick break it would cost me $5 or more.

----------


## flipstah

> $5/cup coffee is a killer. I drink about 4 coffees a day, and the cost, and calories for the lattes, was out of hand. Making my own pour over in the office is saving my life.



Having a Franke machine at work definitely helped my wallet.

----------


## Clever

> Bump. It's been 5 months since this was last updated. Any recent changes?



Went walking around this afternoon, food court in Suncor/ Bow Valley and Fifth Avenue are still open, Sunterra and Starbucks at TCE where I’m at is closed.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I'm in Brookfield right now eating my chachis. That's my update






> Can confirm - Van Express is open






> Went walking around this afternoon, food court in Suncor/ Bow Valley and Fifth Avenue are still open, Sunterra and Starbucks at TCE where I’m at is closed.



Thanks guys. I didn't realize how nice it was today; I should have went for a walk and have a look myself.

I should add I was at Centennial Place a couple weeks back and their food court is still open too.

----------


## Disoblige

> $5/cup coffee is a killer. I drink about 4 coffees a day, and the cost, and calories for the lattes, was out of hand. Making my own pour over in the office is saving my life.



But do you still drink 4 a day?
That's so much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's called balance.

----------


## killramos

I am guilty of overdoing the coffee at work. Not for any good reason. 4-5 a day easy.

I think it stems from just liking to have a drink on hand or to break up my day by going to get one. Sometimes to stave off hunger until lunch. Water isn’t the same.

----------


## R-Audi

Analog in BVS is closed till January... Cant say I blame them with the amount of people down here.

----------


## pheoxs

> Analog in BVS is closed till January... Cant say I blame them with the amount of people down here.



Suncor closing the office again to non-essential was probably a huge hit to BVS businesses. Not surprised at all.

----------


## pf0sh0

A lot of the food court in 5&5 seem to be closed for good. Looks like Extreme Pita, Sushi, and Pronto are the only ones open right now and I haven't seen any of the other ones open once yet

----------


## R-Audi

> Suncor closing the office again to non-essential was probably a huge hit to BVS businesses. Not surprised at all.



Suncor, Enbridge, KPMG, not sure who else in the close proximity. Its a ghost town. Not quite like June yet, but I imagine in the coming weeks it will be.

----------


## bjstare

> Suncor, Enbridge, KPMG, not sure who else in the close proximity. Its a ghost town. Not quite like June yet, but I imagine in the coming weeks it will be.



It turns into a ghost town near Christmas on a regular year; guarantee it gets that way sooner rather than later.

----------


## Clever

I’m in the office this week and I was wondering if anyone has been out and about, looks like +15’s are still closed.

----------


## killramos

I thought CoC formally shut down the +15 network?

----------


## Clever

Oh they probably did, but last lockdown some +15’s opened early.

----------


## killramos

https://www.calgary.ca/transportatio...direct=/plus15

Network is formally closed until the 21st. I guess technically the individual buildings can be open?

Core food court and shopping specifically would be my thought but I haven’t been.

----------


## 90_Shelby

+15 walkways between buildings are closed but +15 levels in buildings are not.

Holy Grill BVS is open (a few others in BVS also open)

Pita Basket (not +15) is open

TOA (not +15) is open

A number of places in the Core are also open.

----------


## lasimmon

> +15 walkways between buildings are closed but +15 levels in buildings are not.
> 
> Holy Grill BVS is open (a few others in BVS also open)
> 
> Pita Basket (not +15) is open
> 
> TOA (not +15) is open
> 
> A number of places in the Core are also open.



As of today? Nothing but main floor Tims and Starbucks was open in BVS last week.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I ate from Holy Grill BVS last week Wednesday.

----------


## Clever

I just got back from my walk, the usual places were open at 5th Avenue, Wendy’s, Freshi, Tuk Tuk and the Chinese food place. From the outside the light were on at Holy Grill so I’m assuming they are open. Will go tomorrow.

----------


## killramos

Glad to hear at least a few places haven’t closed down...

At least with Wendy’s open Tendies are still on the table

----------


## pf0sh0

> https://www.calgary.ca/transportatio...direct=/plus15
> 
> Network is formally closed until the 21st. I guess technically the individual buildings can be open?
> 
> Core food court and shopping specifically would be my thought but I haven’t been.



I have been coming in to the office sporadically lately, and was looking forward to them opening.. :/

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yeah it's just the walkways that are closed, but some +15 restaurants are still open. 

I was at the Gulf Canada Square building on Friday and Wendy's, Second Cup, and at least one other place was opened.

- - - Updated - - -




> I just got back from my walk, the usual places were open at 5th Avenue, Wendy’s, Freshi, Tuk Tuk and the Chinese food place. From the outside the light were on at Holy Grill so I’m assuming they are open. Will go tomorrow.



Which entrance do you use to get into 5th Ave? I tried a few and they were all closed when I went to see if anything was opened and I gave up and went home.

----------


## killramos

> Yeah it's just the walkways that are closed, but some +15 restaurants are still open. 
> 
> I was at the Gulf Canada Square building on Friday and Wendy's, Second Cup, and at least one other place was opened.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Which entrance do you use to get into 5th Ave? I tried a few and they were all closed when I went to see if anything was opened and I gave up and went home.



Try the east entrance I think that’s the main one

----------


## Clever

Right, the entrance by OEB is the only one I have been able to use during lockdown.

----------


## killramos

I think many buildings have reverted to one entrance just so security has a semblance of control.

----------


## R-Audi

Taco Time, Holy Grill and Sushi party were open all last week in BVS, Suncor just had Subway and Wendys. This is getting painful.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Both Holy Grill locations are open.

----------


## Clever

Omi is open, they have their soups and subs available.

----------


## R-Audi

> Omi is open, they have their soups and subs available.



Awesome! They were closed last week, so that will be a nice treat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I gotta get back downtown. Have been tied up with some bullshit at our warehouse recently.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Where the +15 crew at? Dt is so quiet

Supported booster juice tho. At $8, sure as hell should survive

Man. How are all these other food court shops able to just stay closed. Anyone able to share some marth on the economics of those business models

----------


## firebane

> Where the +15 crew at? Dt is so quiet
> 
> Supported booster juice tho. At $8, sure as hell should survive
> 
> Man. How are all these other food court shops able to just stay closed. Anyone able to share some marth on the economics of those business models



Went into the office yesterday and went to stop in at Second Cup in the core.. gonezo.  :Frown:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Went into the office yesterday and went to stop in at Second Cup in the core.. gonezo.



I’m so sad Starbucks is gone from Livingston/Jamieson building (not a white collar office Aspen baller here. I just buy lunches in +15 here and there. So don’t know building names well)

Oh. But Sunlife plaza got an amazing interior makeover. Rosso coffee kiosk

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I'm still WFH but when I am downtown I buy food every single day. As an alternative I purchased a Dash Pass (for Door Dash) and it's shockingly good value - if you order even a single meal per month for 2 people or more it pays for itself. It also makes it so one-off purchases are much easier to justify, which means the restaurants are getting more business. For example if I just feel like getting a Blizzard or $10 hamburger from somewhere, it isn't 2-4x the cost just to have it delivered so you are much more likely to decide to get it.

----------


## Clever

Most places around me (TCE) are open now, food court sitting too.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Most places around me (TCE) are open now, food court sitting too.



What’s in your food court? It is the building with a Telus kiosk store

----------


## Clever

> What’s in your food court? It is the building with a Telus kiosk store



TCE does not have a food court, we have a Sunterra but currently closed, Bow Valley has the Telus store, most of the food court is open other than Tim’s and the sandwich place, can’t remember the name though.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> TCE does not have a food court, we have a Sunterra but currently closed, Bow Valley has the Telus store, most of the food court is open other than Tim’s and the sandwich place, can’t remember the name though.



Oh right. Ok I walk pass the Sunterra, love sitting down there for lunch (pre covid); so much yummy shit there always end up dropping $30-45 bucks (but I’d take dessert and spare salads home; then by the time I walk back to the International hotel or something, that tiny sushi place would have buy 1 get another free or 50% off or something. Then the Livingston/Jamieson Starbucks would hit me for a cappuccino). No, this isn’t Sorath hacking my account. Yeah, every time I go for a +15 lunch stroll it’s freakin $50-60 total before I get home 

Unless I go with 
@ercchry
 he hooked me up with some magic app with discounts

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Where the +15 crew at? Dt is so quiet
> 
> Supported booster juice tho. At $8, sure as hell should survive
> 
> Man. How are all these other food court shops able to just stay closed. Anyone able to share some marth on the economics of those business models



I was sitting in that back area, to the right of Subway, talking on the phone for about 40 minutes yesterday. If you posted this pic shortly after taking it, I’m likely sitting just out of frame when you snapped it. Weird. More weird if you actually posted a pic of me in the background.

----------


## Nufy

> Most places around me (TCE) are open now, food court sitting too.



Are you back in the tower ?

I thought we were all out till April 12 ?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I was sitting in that back area, to the right of Subway, talking on the phone for about 40 minutes yesterday. If you posted this pic shortly after taking it, I’m likely sitting just out of frame when you snapped it. Weird. More weird if you actually posted a pic of me in the background.



This is the end frame of the Live Photo. Hahaha please don’t say that’s you.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Ponytail, white shirt, definitely me. Surprise!

Since I can't see my feet, I was sitting against the back wall, I'm likely behind that big post.

----------


## r3ccOs

did Veronas survive?

----------


## Clever

> Are you back in the tower ?
> 
> I thought we were all out till April 12 ?



We never left, I don’t work for TCE.

----------


## Clever

Anyone know if Thi Thi is open?

----------


## jwslam

> Anyone know if Thi Thi is open?



Yes I think
@That.Guy.S30

----------


## TomcoPDR

Taco Tuesday... think this is BVS. Went to the Bow, man only the Timmys is open in their food court, wonder if there’re rent freezes or something with he places that aren’t open.

----------


## schocker

a&w back open in poo brown place.

----------


## killramos

Got told to work from home again for foreseeable future so no downtown yum yums for me.

I have half a mind to try going for a drive at lunch to eat just to mix things up.

----------


## TomcoPDR

:Whipped:  new no indoor dining rules coming.

----------


## R-Audi

Bow Valley food court seating is now closed... back to eating in the office. What fun.

----------


## T-Dubbs

> Got told to work from home again for foreseeable future



Which company do you work for?

----------


## killramos

> Which company do you work for?



Small private E&P no one has heard of.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did you just call me a nobody? Accurate, but hurtful.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Last sit down lunch for a while. Just soulessly wandering +15, kinda felt OEB, kinda felt like killing time for that discount sushi place in International Hotel, maybe make it to Saltlik, even try V burger for their $5 and $2 ice cream sandwich. 

But the Bourbon Street lady in Suncor totally caught me off guard. Didn’t know downtown food courts would cat call like street hawkers in foreign countries. She like hey you handsome, come here, try this chicken. Initially I says to her, was like I know what bourbon chicken is, I get it from Chinook all the time, let me have a walk around first. Then got depressed the Starbucks is closed, then it was either subway, Wendy’s, some no name pho place or keep walking towards Core. Not much eye candy in downtown these days imho, feels like people in dt now actually have to work, everyone seems so depress and serious. Oh yes, so looped back to Bourbon Street, I’m like alright you got me, I’ll do Bourbon chicken, chow mein, etc. But she upgraded me to 2 meats for the price of 1, added bbq pork for free (can’t tell the diff in photo tho), charged me can pop price for a premium bottle beverage. 

Prob gonna hit Deville or Analog

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bourbon street chicken is one of the better "whatever style you call that place" kind of places. Suncor is legit. Did you get her number?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Bourbon street chicken is one of the better "whatever style you call that place" kind of places. Suncor is legit. Did you get her number?



She’s in the +50 category

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm taking that as a firm yes.

----------


## T-Dubbs

> Bourbon street chicken is one of the better "whatever style you call that place" kind of places.



I've NEVER had a great meal there . I keep trying it a few times a year thinking that it will change, but always dissapointed

----------


## Pacman

> Then got depressed the Starbucks is closed, then it was either subway, Wendy’s, some no name pho place or keep walking towards Core.



If the "no name pho place" was Omi, it's typically lined up 50 people deep every day at lunch for at least 45 mins during non covid times. The wonton soup there is deadly.

----------


## jwslam

> Not much eye candy in downtown these days imho, feels like people in dt now actually have to work, everyone seems so depress and serious.



When you do see people though, those masks are taking butter faces from 4's to 8's.

----------


## killramos

> If the "no name pho place" was Omi, it's typically lined up 50 people deep every day at lunch for at least 45 mins during non covid times. The wonton soup there is deadly.



Never tried the wonton. The Pho is a very decent lunch though.

Need a bib to eat pho in work clothes tho

You know if the wonton is a full on wor won ton with seafood? Reason I ask is my mother is a huge won ton soup fan, but tough to find for her because she has a shellfish allergy.

----------


## jwslam

> You know if the wonton is a full on wor won ton with seafood? Reason I ask is my mother is a huge won ton soup fan, but tough to find for her because she has a shellfish allergy.



If there's any place that makes a wonton soup stock without dried shrimp, there would be zero Asians that eat there.
May as well make it a vegan wonton soup at that point...

----------


## killramos

Hence my struggle.

It’s not terribly uncommon for white people Chinese though.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> If the "no name pho place" was Omi, it's typically lined up 50 people deep every day at lunch for at least 45 mins during non covid times. The wonton soup there is deadly.



I think it was. Oh snap, well something to look forward to when sit down lockdown #3 ends




> When you do see people though, those masks are taking butter faces from 4's to 8's.



I guess the good thing living in western society is one just have to wait and stalk em till they sit and eat to see behind the mask.

----------


## jwslam

> I guess the good thing living in western society is one just have to wait and stalk em till they sit and eat to see behind the mask.



Been there done that people watching while eating at chinook food court. Full of regrets.
Pretty much like seeing your cropped food pix, and then finding out the melons belong to zenops, over and over again.

----------


## Clever

> I've NEVER had a great meal there . I keep trying it a few times a year thinking that it will change, but always dissapointed



I usually go for late lunches, and they make my food fresh, but I usually just ask for beans and blackened chicken.




> Never tried the wonton. The Pho is a very decent lunch though.
> 
> Need a bib to eat pho in work clothes tho
> 
> You know if the wonton is a full on wor won ton with seafood? Reason I ask is my mother is a huge won ton soup fan, but tough to find for her because she has a shellfish allergy.



I get the won tons all the time, they do not have seafood, I have the same allergy.



@TomcoPDR
, were you at BVS early? or late? Most of the places are open at 11-1:30 - 2PM.

----------


## vengie

Glad everyone set the record straight regarding OMI.

The Pho is fantastic. Love that place.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I usually go for late lunches, and they make my food fresh, but I usually just ask for beans and blackened chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the won tons all the time, they do not have seafood, I have the same allergy.
> 
> 
> 
> @TomcoPDR
> , were you at BVS early? or late? Most of the places are open at 11-1:30 - 2PM.



 
@Clever
 (on that day), I was there Id say 1-1:25pm. Cause I posted while eating.

----------


## Pacman

> Never tried the wonton. The Pho is a very decent lunch though.
> 
> Need a bib to eat pho in work clothes tho
> 
> You know if the wonton is a full on wor won ton with seafood? Reason I ask is my mother is a huge won ton soup fan, but tough to find for her because she has a shellfish allergy.



I don't think there is any seafood in it, but I'm not sure what is in the broth. My only complaint about the wonton is that the broth is insanely hot and they don't have an option to put in cold water or ice cubes. Take a good 20 mins for it to cool down before I can eat it.

----------


## suntan

I've talked to a few of the vendors, revenue is down about 99%. Places are open because landlords are threatening to evict if they don't get rent.

Judging from car traffic more people are going to work, but not venturing out.

----------


## schocker

Gogi korean place replaced the ramen place at 639 th ave. Havent tried it yet but it looks good.

----------


## Xtrema

> I've talked to a few of the vendors, revenue is down about 99%. Places are open because landlords are threatening to evict if they don't get rent.
> 
> Judging from car traffic more people are going to work, but not venturing out.



Wonder if delivery services will save them or that's just pointless in the core. I notice the 3-4 restaurant in my burb has been very busy* with delivery biz.

I wonder if the future is cloud/ghost kitchen instead of franchise stalls.

----------


## sabad66

Had to go downtown today for a bit and stopped by Thi Thi for a sate chicken sub. 11/10 as usual.

----------


## holden

Not +15, but does anyone know when Halal Guys is opening on 17th Ave?

----------


## dirtsniffer

meeting a co worker downtown for lunch tomorrow. Going to get take out.. Any interesting suggestions? Ola Poke was my first thought but open to trying new things.

----------


## Disoblige

> meeting a co worker downtown for lunch tomorrow. Going to get take out.. Any interesting suggestions? Ola Poke was my first thought but open to trying new things.



Tried it. Overrated. Not worth the money in my opinion.
You get way more and better value at say, Taste Cafe, with their Cupbop. I know, different stuff, but I like it there more.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Not +15, but does anyone know when Halal Guys is opening on 17th Ave?



June/July. They’re not being super forthcoming with updates but that’s the word on the street.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Omi Suncor is a sad place these days. No S&P squid.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Love Omi. Some nice folks who work there as well. Pho is popular as are many of the other items. Feeling sad for these businesses.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice folks for sure. I generally can't eat the soup unless I put on a sacrificial shirt, because I'm sloppy as fuck with that. Chop sticks are cleaner. Sad about no S&P squid, and those dumplings were not great, but they never are from the steam table.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And not that I like Tims coffee that much, but it's frustrating that the Bow +15 Tims is closed right now. Lots of other ones close, but that's the one I walked to first.

----------


## T-Dubbs

> And not that I like Tims coffee that much, but it's frustrating that the Bow +15 Tims is closed right now. Lots of other ones close, but that's the one I walked to first.



At least BVS is close

----------


## ExtraSlow

Suncor bourbon street.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Clever

> Suncor bourbon street.



Late lunch for me, thanks for the idea, had to wait but they made mine fresh

----------


## dirtsniffer

The fuck are you guys doing in the office still

----------


## killramos

> The fuck are you guys doing in the office still



Puppies freeze to death if they dont go to work

----------


## Clever

> Puppies freeze to death if they don’t go to work



Yes, this makes us an essential service, everyone loves puppies.

----------


## killramos

> The fuck are you guys doing in the office still



In all seriousness. The answer to this question is likely not something they personally have control over.

Part of getting a pay check every 2 weeks is sometimes doing what you are told.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The fuck are you guys doing in the office still



The company that employs me provides "critical infrastructure support within an essential industry" as our executive so eloquently put it. It's kind of like gender, who am I to judge? I do what I'm told.

----------


## Clever

Apparently it is frowned upon when people do not get access to justice, so I also do what I’m told.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like getting paid, so I try to do the things that get me paid.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Mostly I meant it tongue in cheek. Maybe I should have written dafuq?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, all of beyond is critical infrastructure, and I'm the backbone of this fucking place . . . .

----------


## suntan

> Puppies freeze to death if they don’t go to work



Puppies freeze to death when I go to work.

----------


## killramos

> Puppies freeze to death when I go to work.



Balance is critical

----------


## sabad66

Psa: Jackie’s Thai is open again as of last week. Prices are up a bit unfortunately but somewhat expected. Currently enjoying a hella spicy Thai basil chicken  :Drool:

----------


## suntan

They've been open for a while. It's been party central in Eau Claire Mall.

Had a damned good beef noodle soup from the Chinese place.

----------


## killramos

Kingfisher Bento Box was my go to today haha

----------


## suntan

They're open? Oh good, they were closed for eons, was concerned they went under.

----------


## killramos

They have converted some space to offices. But indeed open!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Psa: Jackie’s Thai is open again as of last week. Prices are up a bit unfortunately but somewhat expected. Currently enjoying a hella spicy Thai basil chicken



Looks like they did a bit of a reno too. I've been waiting for it to open back up, I walked there a bunch of times over the last year to check because Google kept showing them open when they weren't. Finally they are back. And yeah I think it's $14 now but still good for what you get.

TukTuk Thai is the next best thing I've found if EauClaire is a bit of a hike. Brown rice, real chicken, quality veggies, and the sauce doesn't taste like it began as powder mixed with water like it does at Thai Express haha.

----------


## suntan

TTT is shockingly good for fast food.

----------


## killramos

I’ve never had something I could even stomach from TukTuk

Maybe bad luck?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> TTT is shockingly good for fast food.



TTT / Jackie's Thai and Dirt Belly are my go-to's. Not much else for good quality mostly-healthy food downtown that I have found. The Poke bowl places wouldn't be bad if they weren't 90% rice and mayo for $15.

----------


## suntan

> I’ve never had something I could even stomach from TukTuk
> 
> Maybe bad luck?



Only been to the one in Kensington and the one near my house. Tamarind Chicken both times.

They do have a heavy hand with the fish sauce though.

- - - Updated - - -




> TTT / Jackie's Thai and Dirt Belly are my go-to's. Not much else for good quality mostly-healthy food downtown that I have found. The Poke bowl places wouldn't be bad if they weren't 90% rice and mayo for $15.



I do miss the buffets, I was able to get my roughage for not too much money.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I do miss the buffets, I was able to get my roughage for not too much money.



That's true, you could make a decent bowl at Marcello's/Sunterra/Mercantino for $10 or so. Pretty sure they're all still closed, at least the buffet portions.

- - - Updated - - -




> I’ve never had something I could even stomach from TukTuk
> 
> Maybe bad luck?



I've only ever eaten at the one in 5th ave place and I get green curry, brown rice, chicken every time. They don't over-do the curry sauce, they use real chicken breast and lots of good quality veggies. Haven't had a bad one yet and it has more of a "home made" taste to it like Jackie's. I can't speak to their other dishes like PadThai.

Thai Express tastes good for the first few bites until you realize you are easting gristly low-grade chicken and the "curry" sauce looks like ready-mix thanksgiving gravy that sat out on the counter overnight.

----------


## suntan

Thai Express has always been bad. I had some noodle dish from there and it had zero flavour. Nothing.

Most of the buffet places are open now, but no lunch buffet. Breakfast buffet is back on though.

Way busier DT today. I do know a lot of companies came back today.

----------


## schocker

I just keep going to van express now that a&w and wendys are over $10 for like a single cheeseburger combo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thai Express is brutal. That is all.

----------


## killramos

Thai express is great for cheap and fast pile o calories.

That’s all I can say

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've yet to be in a food court where a pile of calories cannot be found in a more delicious fashion. Thai Express is worse than most steam-table places. No idea how, but it just is.

----------


## Xtrema

> I've yet to be in a food court where a pile of calories cannot be found in a more delicious fashion. Thai Express is worse than most steam-table places. No idea how, but it just is.



I have never tasted a good Thai Express except the one in Deerfoot Meadows. Don't know how they can f that up.




> I just keep going to van express now that a&w and wendys are over $10 for like a single cheeseburger combo.



I think $15 min for lunch now even crappy fast foot, unless you have coupons that McD and A&W dishes out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coupon lyfe. McD's app has coupons basically all the time, and A&W has the paper books of coupons pretty routinely. Need a source of Wendys coupons, because I'm on a wendys kick these days.

----------


## suntan

Coupons at A&W are basically mandatory now. They've sorta trapped themselves with those.

----------


## sabad66

A&w are online too. Awcoupon.ca. Agreed they are way too expensive without

I have a Wendy’s in my new office so I’ll be keeping those at my desk now instead of the car. Hope they bring back $3 spicy chickens soon

----------


## killramos

If I have to use a coupon to get their “normal” price, they have lost my business.

----------


## schocker

> If I have to use a coupon to get their “normal” price, they have lost my business.



Where else am I going to get my beef sandwhiches!?! I need fresh choices to reopen so I can get my cheap sandwiches.

----------


## pf0sh0

> I just keep going to van express now that a&w and wendys are over $10 for like a single cheeseburger combo.



Van express is the best

----------


## suntan

Stop going to Van Express, it's taking me too long to get my food there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a little bit of a hike, but I shall check it out.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Stop going to Van Express, it's taking me too long to get my food there.



Its either 11:30am or bust.. hate waiting. 

Gogi is another good option though - they took over Shinjuku Ramen.

----------


## suntan

> Its either 11:30am or bust.. hate waiting. 
> 
> Gogi is another good option though - they took over Shinjuku Ramen.



Oh yeah, was going to check them out this week, I thought they were expensive like most Korean places but they're actually very reasonably priced.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Oh yeah, was going to check them out this week, I thought they were expensive like most Korean places but they're actually very reasonably priced.



Yeah I think its about $9 for any of their bowls.

----------


## suntan

Saves me a hike to Hankki in BVS.

----------


## sabad66

I’m a noob for korean food. What’s a good dish to try out as a first timer at say Gogi or Hankki?

----------


## schocker

> Stop going to Van Express, it's taking me too long to get my food there.



11:15 gang never has to wait.
I do like the sandwiches at express Vietnamese but they are quite a bit more money than van express.

----------


## suntan

> Im a noob for korean food. Whats a good dish to try out as a first timer at say Gogi or Hankki?



Korean BBQ bowl at Hankki is okay. TBH it's not great. Their chicken is terrible, don't bother with it. Go with pork or beef.

----------


## killramos

Hankki as a general statement is pretty disappointing tbh. Walk across the street and get something from Omi.

Or across the hall to holy grill

----------


## suntan

I like Hankki because you can get a not-monstrous portion size.

HG has that amazing beef sandwich but it's twice the size I need. And they know me now so they give me a giant bag of fries.

----------


## killramos

The rib Russ is so good, and exclusive to that location!

Bahn Mi Burger is also excellent.

----------


## vengie

> Walk across the street and get something from Omi.



This is always the answer.

Sad our new office is so far away now.
Also, as for Hankiki, their menu is far too colorful and intimidating, I avoided that place solely because of that.

----------


## suntan

> Its either 11:30am or bust.. hate waiting. 
> 
> Gogi is another good option though - they took over Shinjuku Ramen.



Just finished the beef BBQ bowl, $9, was good. Much better than Hankki's.

Lots of people in there.

----------


## killramos

Gave tuktuk another try, green curry with chicken on brown rice isn’t bad.

Didn’t look all that appetizing. But tasted pretty good with just the right amount of heat for a lunch at work.

----------


## suntan

I can't imagine the brown rice being all that good. I have the coconut rice, it's delish.

----------


## firebane

> Gave tuktuk another try, green curry with chicken on brown rice isn’t bad.
> 
> Didn’t look all that appetizing. But tasted pretty good with just the right amount of heat for a lunch at work.



Our work brings in Tuk Tuk all the time and I'll usually grab one of the Cashew Chicken ones.

----------


## schocker

> Our work brings in Tuk Tuk all the time and I'll usually grab one of the Cashew Chicken ones.



That is what I get every time with the coconut rice,but sometimes the chicken is a little over done.

I settled for frozen lasagna today.......terrible.

----------


## Xtrema

> Yeah I think its about $9 for any of their bowls.



NANI? In the core? Is that like a kid size bowl or something? 

EDIT: Is Gogi on 4th?

----------


## Disoblige

Wow you guys spend a lot on +15 food.

Use Uber Eats code 07PCHCA for any place eligible for pick-up and thank me later.
"Double meat subs" wooooo hooooo

A weaker one but not too bad is 07PCLCA, but it is only $5 off.

----------


## sabad66

> Wow you guys spend a lot on +15 food.
> 
> Use Uber Eats code 07PCHCA for any place eligible for pick-up and thank me later.
> "Double meat subs" wooooo hooooo
> 
> A weaker one but not too bad is 07PCLCA, but it is only $5 off.



Oops, you’re not eligible for this promotion (tried both). Maybe targeted?

----------


## Disoblige

> Oops, you’re not eligible for this promotion (tried both). Maybe targeted?



That sucks. I only posted because usually these promo codes don't work but it did for me!

----------


## pf0sh0

> NANI? In the core? Is that like a kid size bowl or something? 
> 
> EDIT: Is Gogi on 4th?



https://www.skipthedishes.com/gogi-k...tchen-5-ave-sw

----------


## suntan

Anybody for a meet? It's on me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When? I am not downtown every day. But I get hungry.

----------


## suntan

This week except thurs, next week except thurs

----------


## killramos

I’m open minded. Can only do tomorrow this week but next week I’m currently free aside from Wednesday.

----------


## suntan

Tomorrow doable by anyone else?

----------


## killramos

Tomorrow, next week, next month doesn’t bother me one way or another.

----------


## suntan

Olly Fresco buffet is back, now we HAVE to meet.

----------


## killramos

So… next week?

----------


## suntan

Monday, Tuesday? 
@ExtraSlow

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes. Send me a meeting bro.

- - - Updated - - -

Not Monday. I don't plan on being in the province.

----------


## suntan

I sent you a meeting.

----------


## lasimmon

Which Ollys??

----------


## killramos

Bow Valley?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I sent you a meeting.



Thanks buddy, I meant killramos, but I was happy to accept your invite.

----------


## killramos

You can fwd it to me lol

Tuesday sounds good

----------


## suntan

Bow Valley Olly. 

I’d invite kill but I don’t have his email.

@ercchry
?

Anybody else game?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Bow Valley Olly. 
> 
> I’d invite kill but I don’t have his email.
> 
> @ercchry
> ?
> 
> Anybody else game?



 :Cry:  would love to but gotta work

----------


## ercchry

> Bow Valley Olly. 
> 
> I’d invite kill but I don’t have his email.
> 
> @ercchry
> ?
> 
> Anybody else game?



Maybe this fall, we’re doing some sort of focus group return to office thing… I’ve been in once so far since last March, it was exhausting. Forgot what floor we worked on too  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I’m still sad 
@ExtraSlow
 hasn’t forwarded me my invite

----------


## taemo

any chance the Ollys at Watermark have lunch buffet now as well? Might go check it out today or next week

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’m still sad 
> @ExtraSlow
>  hasn’t forwarded me my invite



Just sent it.

----------


## killramos

It’s already the highlight of my tuesday

----------


## lasimmon

> any chance the Ollys at Watermark have lunch buffet now as well? Might go check it out today or next week



It did not on Tuesday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Each Ollys is pretty different. Just like Choices, Marcellos etc. Seems the locations have considerable leeway in how they operate.

----------


## killramos

The bow valley one has a great donair

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lunch meet at BVS ollys in 15 minutes you animals.

----------


## Buster

I thought this thread was for plus size models, I didn't know it was how you guys were hiding delicious lunch meets from me.

----------


## FraserB

Darn, I didn’t see this. When do these get organized?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Darn, I didn’t see this. When do these get organized?



hRight here in this thread. THis one was handled Aug 18th, if you want to look back. 

Delicious Ollys donair today. Really hit the spot.

----------


## suntan

A merry time was had by all. 

Next one: Chinese Village on 512 6 St SW. They have a full Chinese menu in English. Damn good dumplings. They also have a buffet with the more conventional stuff. This is where the Chinese flight crews eat and smuggle Canadian state secrets.

@Buster
 
@FraserB

----------


## killramos

Dericious

----------


## suntan

I really do enjoy the buffet and salad offerings there but damn that donair was a total surprise. Meat was perfect.

----------


## FraserB

> A merry time was had by all. 
> 
> Next one: Chinese Village on 512 6 St SW. They have a full Chinese menu in English. Damn good dumplings. They also have a buffet with the more conventional stuff. This is where the Chinese flight crews eat and smuggle Canadian state secrets.
> 
> @Buster
>  
> @FraserB



Next Tuesday?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sneaky pick, and prepared by ladies with head coverings, so potentially authentic ethnicity, although I honestly can't tell.

----------


## cyra1ax

> A merry time was had by all. 
> 
> Next one: Chinese Village on 512 6 St SW. They have a full Chinese menu in English. Damn good dumplings. They also have a buffet with the more conventional stuff. This is where the Chinese flight crews eat and smuggle Canadian state secrets.
> 
> @Buster
>  
> @FraserB



It's open? When I went to Gyu-Kaku like a month ago the place was completely gutted.

----------


## suntan

Noooooooooo! Damn, now I have to check.

----------


## Buster

Keep in mind, I like easy parking for my drive in from suburbia.

----------


## R-Audi

Granted its not on the +15, (but a few minute walk from the nearest exit) tried out Pho City today and it was awesome. By far the best Viet Ive had downtown and puts Omi to shame. 

Used to be Pho Pasteur (Spelling) and right beside Thi Thi. (facing Harry Hayes)

https://phocity.ca/

Disclaimer, I am a whitey.

----------


## killramos

> Keep in mind, I like easy parking for my drive in from suburbia.



It’s 2021, occupancy is like 12%. You will be fine.

----------


## Buster

> It’s 2021, occupancy is like 12%. You will be fine.



or a valet

----------


## killramos

It’s still Calgary lol

Besides… Would you really show up to a valet in your crop top minivan?

----------


## suntan

> Granted its not on the +15, (but a few minute walk from the nearest exit) tried out Pho City today and it was awesome. By far the best Viet Ive had downtown and puts Omi to shame. 
> 
> Used to be Pho Pasteur (Spelling) and right beside Thi Thi. (facing Harry Hayes)
> 
> https://phocity.ca/
> 
> Disclaimer, I am a whitey.



Holy shit Pho Pasteur closed eh. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, the owners were very, very old.

Damn looks like Chinese Village is gone. That sucks. One of the few places where they had a fully translated Chinese menu.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I still think Pho Hoai in chinatown is my favourite, better than Omi too, but Omi is like 30 yards from my elevators.

----------


## ercchry

> Holy shit Pho Pasteur closed eh. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, the owners were very, very old.
> 
> Damn looks like Chinese Village is gone. That sucks. One of the few places where they had a fully translated Chinese menu.



I thought the whole point of taking a bunch of white guys out for Chinese was that you get to choose the dishes?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Choice

thinking of go grill in td food court? 
gotta think the neighboring restaurants might be impacted too 
https://www.albertahealthservices.ca...-24-2021-a.pdf

----------


## Buster

> I thought the whole point of taking a bunch of white guys out for Chinese was that you get to choose the dishes?



I once went to a Shanghainese restaurant with a client somewhere in the lower mainland. They didn't have english menus, which was awesome. And they also looked at me legitimately like it was weird that I was there. In a friendly way.

----------


## killramos

> thinking of go grill in td food court? 
> gotta think the neighboring restaurants might be impacted too 
> https://www.albertahealthservices.ca...-24-2021-a.pdf



That place was disgusting the first week it opened. Not surprising it went down hill from there.

----------


## suntan

Okay ballers, how about El Furniture Warehouse?

----------


## killramos

Never heard of it

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Okay ballers, how about El Furniture Warehouse?



First time I hear of this I thought i was some hipster name for the Palominio, which used to be a furniture store, but apparently it's different? Never been, hear it's trendy.

----------


## killramos

I like Palomino.

But am currently at home because some asshole went to work with covid and shared an office with my wife last week, maybe next week?

----------


## ExtraSlow

downtown should be getting busier starting next week once every school is in session too.

----------


## suntan

Nothing over $8 on the menu.

http://www.warehousegroup.ca/el-furn...se-stephen-ave

Anytime, not in a rush, gotta make sure as many beyonders can make it for the lemon party.

----------


## killramos

It’s a nationwide chain?

----------


## lasimmon

> It’s a nationwide chain?



It is. Some good dishes some bad dishes.

*good and bad relative to price.

----------


## suntan

Oh sure you just gotta pick a place that's local.

How about Social Beer Haus? Smoked meats!

----------


## killramos

Not trying to complain. Just trying to understand what it is.

I’ll eat anywhere.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’ll eat anywhere.



 This is the answer to the age old question of why to go out for hamburger when you have steak at home . . . .

----------


## suntan

> I’ll eat anywhere.



Hookers can attest to that!

----------


## killramos

Always a good day when you win credit card roulette from the big cheese 
@rage2

----------


## rage2

0-1 record for 2021.

Can’t believe you didn’t catch the wrist shot. It’s Friday too.

----------


## killramos

My iPhone X camera is dogshit in 2021

----------


## D'z Nutz

I went for a walk through Fifth Avenue Place earlier this week and all the fast food joints are still open.

What else is out there?

----------


## killramos

Best I can tell no one gives a fuck about the WFH recommendation this week and people are just managing with the restrictions. Most everything seems to be open that was open in the summer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wendy's in Suncor is closed I realized today. Haven't been downtown in a long time. Where am I supposed to get my square beef patties now?

Had to hit Holy Grill BVS for a panini. Or panino.

----------


## vengie

> Wendy's in Suncor is closed I realized today. Haven't been downtown in a long time. Where am I supposed to get my square beef patties now?
> 
> Had to hit Holy Grill BVS for a panini. Or panino.



I'd meet you there for a panini and beer.

I've been craving the rib eye panini.

----------


## killramos

Getting food in the +15 off hours is painful unless you like subway or mucho burrito

- - - Updated - - -




> I'd meet you there for a panini and beer.
> 
> I've been craving the rib eye panini.



The Rib Russ is a great sandwich

----------


## TomcoPDR

Wendys in fifth avenue place closed too, not even short hours. I thought ppl suppose to go back into offices.

----------


## killramos

> Wendys in fifth avenue place closed too, not even short hours. I thought ppl suppose to go back into offices.



This was my go to for off Hours tendies… shame

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's up Wendy's? Fuck.

----------


## Pacman

I believe all of the Wendy's in downtown are closed. The one in Gulf Canada square is gone too. 

Who's up for lunch downtown this week or next? I feel like I'm the only one down here lately as it's pretty quiet.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Where ya thinking 
@Pacman
?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm only downtown occasionally, but for you kids I can probably make a special trip.

----------


## killramos

I eat lunch every day. I’m game.

Preferably sooner rather than later, I have a feeling a critical mass of omicron will shut our office down late next week if not the week after.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I eat lunch every day. I’m game.
> 
> Preferably sooner rather than later, I have a feeling a critical mass of omicron will shut our office down late next week if not the week after.



Yeah easy to meet up too. I’m just a seasonal jobless bum, that pretends to be a downtowner, ya know because yyc condos are 2nd best asset class. How are the Aspen properties food trucks? Not to be mistaken to the real Aspen area where most Beyonder live. The old Sunlife building changed names/ownership… perfect name change if you ask me, as most people now aren’t old school Calgarians anyways so they won’t even know the difference.

----------


## Pacman

I'm easy. Downtown each day pending lockdowns.

----------


## Clever

> What's up Wendy's? Fuck.



Came here to post this. I had to eat something healthy instead. Security at Suncor said they think it’s only temporary but who knows.

----------


## killramos

I’m back at home now for this week. Had a number of cases in the office and some stronger wording from corporate on working from home.

Hoping to be back next week but I don’t know what will define that choice.

----------


## R-Audi

> Came here to post this. I had to eat something healthy instead. Security at Suncor said they think it’s only temporary but who knows.



Not sure they would throw up drywall if its temporary... 5th Ave on the other hand is just the security cage.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Not sure they would throw up drywall if its temporary... 5th Ave on the other hand is just the security cage.



And the 5th ave one, walking by few days ago, the menus are covered, condiments and small appliances removed from counter, just how it’s cleared out worries me. I think (I’ll look next time I walk by), even the fountain pop machine is gone

----------


## Pacman

> And the 5th ave one, walking by few days ago, the menus are covered, condiments and small appliances removed from counter, just how it’s cleared out worries me. I think (I’ll look next time I walk by), even the fountain pop machine is gone



Agreed. The 5th ave location definitely appears to be gone for good based on the menus being gone, and everything else.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Dirty belly. Figure safer to be inside of glass house than to be walking around it. Don’t throw stones at me.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Agreed. The 5th ave location definitely appears to be gone for good based on the menus being gone, and everything else.



This is horrible news... :Frown:  One of the only decent places for fast food in the +15.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can confirm that palomino is still open. No +15 tho.

----------


## schocker

Nooooooooooooo on the Wendys 5th ave. Fresh Choices is also back closed again so hopefully they open again soon.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Nooooooooooooo on the Wendys 5th ave. Fresh Choices is also back closed again so hopefully they open again soon.



Saw that fresh choices was open but then closed the next day.

Also, anyone notice van express upped the prices

----------


## ExtraSlow

prices on everything are going up.

----------


## Pacman

> I can confirm that palomino is still open. No +15 tho.



Forgot about that place but I really like it there.

----------


## jwslam

> prices on everything are going up.



that's not what the stock market says

----------


## vengie

Took a visit to ol' faithful today. 
Bit of a hike from the new building but very worth it.

----------


## killramos

Never a bad choice.

----------


## schocker

> Saw that fresh choices was open but then closed the next day.
> 
> Also, anyone notice van express upped the prices



I noticed that but it is still very reasonable for the portions when you compare to the price of a combo at A&W for example.

I have been going once and a while to Hankki as well when I feel like taking a hike.

I think Peppinos is open again also but I am kind of over those sandwiches.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peppino is one of my faves.

----------


## pf0sh0

i wasn't sure if peppino was making a come back. I'll have to walk over one day.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Nooooo my beautiful Wendy  :Cry:  Tried OMI for the first time as per you gwai lo Beyonders, no complaints, small portions though

----------


## vengie

Sliced Rib Eye from Holy Grill

Edit: Asked for extra horseradish as the last time the sandwhich was super mild... I think they took that as a challenge.
Holy hannah my sinus' are very clear now haha.

----------


## TomcoPDR

:Cry:  I’m still hungry

----------


## r3ccOs

Is Verona's open?  :Frown: 

GCS/Devon/BVS?

I'm a pretty big pizza dude and - I haven't found a better pie in town (not Paul's, Sammys, Michaels)

----------


## killramos

I miss the pizzas at sunterra

I can’t do those loaf of bread pizzas like Verona in the middle of the day

----------


## ExtraSlow

I gotta stop going to the bourbon street place in Suncor. I like it in my mouth, but not in my poor tummy.

----------


## R-Audi

Veronas is open... Bourbon Street is disgusting. No idea how its stayed open as long as it has. Try it out once a year as the ladies are chatty, and regret it within the first two bites.

----------


## r3ccOs

> I miss the pizzas at sunterra
> 
> I cant do those loaf of bread pizzas like Verona in the middle of the day



I do just miss Sunterra... nothing they make is exceptional but they have just about anything you'd want and its pretty good. I loved TCPL

Their cakes, Napoleon squares, Caramel squares were pretty darn tasty, as was their juices

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like it, like I said, but I don't like it. I'm a complicated man, apparently. 
I wish OMI had the full steam-table running like before-times, it used to be better. I think now the only thing worth getting there is the soup. 

I probably need the exercise so I should hike over to Verona some time.

----------


## killramos

Omi makes a passable sub if you want to switch things up. But they are slow as fuck to make them.

Decent dumplings too if a little doughy

----------


## Pacman

> I gotta stop going to the bourbon street place in Suncor. I like it in my mouth, but not in my poor tummy.



I just ate there today. I got the "value petite" meal which is just one meat and one veggie. If I get the bigger combos, I don't feel very good but the smaller one is fine for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So Combo three is the wrong move? hahaha.

----------


## killramos

Shitty Chinese food pro tip DT is Manchu wok in core.

They let you get mixed vegetables instead of rice or noodles.

Their ginger chicken is amazing and crispy, pick one more entree and thats a pretty solid lunch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Now this I gotta try

----------


## TomcoPDR

What’s for lunch folks?

----------


## Pacman

> What’s for lunch folks?



I was boring and packed my own sandwich today.

Tomorrow I'll hit the plus 15's and see what I can find

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I was boring and packed my own sandwich today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll hit the plus 15's and see what I can find





All that intrigued me was a Yi Fang matcha latte. Sad Sunterra in TCT still closed, but they still baking in there such a tease.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Settled for the 
@89coupe
 nightmare special, pop AND under the dorm room C.S.C.C. spare change lunch. 3 full Wings, fries, Pop; all for under $10 with tipping. 

Can’t wait to afford another real estate deal with 89coupe cause he legit buys ya $90 lunches, (Joey Eau Claire, true story). 
@89coupe
 great to-the-point blue collar realtor. Just been too scared you Beyonders would rip me apart to do a review.

----------


## killramos

Where are the wings from

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Where are the wings from



The food trucks inside Ampersands (ASPEN properties); ok, guess I’ve hit 1 trigger point that might spark coupe’s interest.

----------


## killramos

Any good? I like wings

----------


## TomcoPDR

Yup I’d hit it.

----------


## R-Audi

Few different flavors to choose from, but the wings are good. The 3 full wing meal combo (fries and drink) is a decent deal.. Havent tried their other items yet.

Italian place in the Ampersand is decent.. some days ahev better specials than others. Korean place.. maybe a bit too authentic for my white taste buds. Chicken bowl was decent.. BBQ meat one less so... squid balls... yuck.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When I'm downtown, I'm close to ampersand. Walked through there last week, but didn't inspect the cuisine options.

----------


## lasimmon

I’m sad about the Wendy’s closures. No good fast food around bankers now.

----------


## Pacman

What's on the menu for today? Where is everyone going?

----------


## schocker

A nice hot beef and onion from peppinos. Too hot though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I miss peppino. Might be able to get downtown friday and if my meeting doesn't buy me lunch that's where I'll walk to.

----------


## ryeguy252

Van express for vietnamese is my go to on 6th ave and 5th street

----------


## TomcoPDR

Woke up late. So far just a double shot espresso from Tims. And watching some older dude ponder about his career choices relaxing on the couches at Jamieson, listening to the tranquilizing sounds as the fountain water soothes through your soul in this desolate empty urban concrete jungle. 

Fuck it’s already 1, +15 shits are starting to close  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Winter garden in Jameson is a nice spot. I've had some good meetings there, sometime even with other people.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Analog coffee going in there too

----------


## R-Audi

Went for the Buffalo wings combo today at 4 Corners... didnt really know what a Jamaican Festival was.. so got that. Basially fried piece of bread/pastry.. next time I'll get the fries.

----------


## suntan

Huh, I thought it'd be a dutchie.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Supporting the Quesada BVS, tables chairs free for all no VIP cinemas style checkin. Why’s not one supporting these food courts. Had ground beef, spicy chicken, drunken chicken.

----------


## Pacman

> Supporting the Quesada BVS, tables chairs free for all no VIP cinemas style checkin. Why’s not one supporting these food courts. Had ground beef, spicy chicken, drunken chicken.



I had Bourbon Street at Bankers Hall today. Those tacos look good. I might try that tomorrow

----------


## R-Audi

> Supporting the Quesada FIFTH AVENUE PLACE, tables chairs free for all no VIP cinemas style checkin. Why’s not one supporting these food courts. Had ground beef, spicy chicken, drunken chicken.



Fixed it for ya.

I find Quesada a low budget Mucho Burrito... last time I was there they had to dig the meat out of the fridge I wanted and microwave it. (Granted during covid, but still. yuck)

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> I find Quesada a low budget Mucho Burrito... last time I was there they had to dig the meat out of the fridge I wanted and microwave it. (Granted during covid, but still. yuck)



Ohhhhh yes, sry sry; ur right  :Pimpin':

----------


## schocker

Not +15 exactly but a nice ola poke to end the week.

----------


## andyg16

Sounds like we're heading back to the office March 1, first time I'll be working in DT since 2018. Will have to get out and start to refamiliarize myself with the +15 and food selection

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> I find Quesada a low budget Mucho Burrito... last time I was there they had to dig the meat out of the fridge I wanted and microwave it. (Granted during covid, but still. yuck)



I made things right 
@R-Audi


Holy grill ribeye panini in BVS with a drink from olly 





- - - Updated - - -

And Jackies open

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I made things right 
> @R-Audi
> 
> 
> Holy grill ribeye panini in BVS with a drink from olly 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever made the panini is a jerk; just freakin clump of horseradish in a spot instead of evenly spreading. My brain hurts, nose is burning, good thing it’s still socially acceptable to wear masks, my nose is running so bad from this horseradish attack rn.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Goro and Gun is +15, so I'm sure that counts. Spicy Lamb Udon was a winner today.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Goro and Gun is +15, so I'm sure that counts. Spicy Lamb Udon was a winner today.



For you real office ballers that knows downtown. Is there anywhere where the dinning is right in the +15? (Is the core food court like that with a few chairs, can’t rmb)

Kinda like those American highway gas station overpasses. Both directions have gas stations and the overpass is a food court hang out.

----------


## sabad66

> And Jackie’s open



Thank god. Google shows “closed permanently” and someone mentioned they moved back to Thailand so I was worried my favourite place was gone for good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> For you real office ballers that knows downtown. Is there anywhere where the dinning is right in the +15? (Is the core food court like that with a few chairs, can’t rmb)
> Kinda like those American highway gas station overpasses. Both directions have gas stations and the overpass is a food court hang out.



English motherfucker.

----------


## suntan

> Goro and Gun is +15, so I'm sure that counts. Spicy Lamb Udon was a winner today.



Were they renovating or something? Last time I walked past there (July 2021) it was closed.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> English motherfucker.



Urgh. Too lazy to google map one rn

Some of the bigger highways or even towards Ontario. There’re huge gas stations/truck stops in each side of the highway. But then once you walk into the store, it’s connected with an overpass like a +15; in it, it’s like a food court city

----------


## ExtraSlow

they have not renovated. But it's open. I think they just closed down for a while during the pandemic. Now that the public health crisis is behind us, lots of +15 businesses can open and hopefully thrive again.

----------


## Pacman

> Goro and Gun is +15, so I'm sure that counts. Spicy Lamb Udon was a winner today.



I thought you were doing Pepinos today?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> English motherfucker.



Here like this bro. I’m just asking if there’s something like this in +15. Like a food court, food court tables

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I thought you were doing Pepinos today?



Change of plans, my date wanted hot food. 

Tommy, like this? There's tables there.

----------


## killramos

There is sort of a cookies by George in the +15 between bankers and the core?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Change of plans, my date wanted hot food. 
> 
> Tommy, like this? There's tables there.



YESSSS, ok my memory still intact... I thought there was a food court/tables at the CORE within +15

- - - Updated - - -




> There is sort of a cookies by George in the +15 between bankers and the core?



ohhhh I think ur right... there's a small Sunterra there too I think.. And Gem by Carati 
@Justin

----------


## suntan

The Sunterra renovated, it's huge.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The Sunterra renovated, it's huge.



Why is the TCT Sunterra still closed (as of 2-3 days ago)  :Frown:  Ohhhh, Banker's hall one expanded? let's go

----------


## suntan

TCT Sunterra has no customers but they're still making stuff, which I find weird.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not +15 but I was in Riverbend today for work.

----------


## TomcoPDR

What’s for lunch

----------


## jwslam

> What’s for lunch



Same question. Just moved into BVS

----------


## suntan

Support Rita's in PetroFina if you can. They got smashed. And the +15 being closed to HT hasn't helped.

----------


## TomcoPDR

End up at Gogi kitchen, should see all the gen Z @errchry looking gwai dudes lining up as if Blackpink was serving

----------


## phreezee

I love Gogi and usually go once a week. Was even better when all the prices were $10 and under. Damn inflation.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I love Gogi and usually go once a week. Was even better when all the prices where $10 and under. Damn inflation.



Home prices, car prices, eating all goes up. Why doesn’t our wages?? I guess Iunno about you guys, mine only goes down  :Frown:

----------


## ercchry

> Home prices, car prices, eating all goes up. Why doesn’t our wages?? I guess Iunno about you guys, mine only goes down



You’d probably make more if you like… worked year round  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> You’d probably make more if you like… worked year round



We’re seasonal, in Canada. 

Don’t want to live with giant spiders in Australia

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## TomcoPDR

It ain’t no Tiffany’s. Part of a complete diet to the Canada food guide

----------


## suntan

Hankki today.

----------


## Clever

Tried Gogi today, not for me. Going to try 4 corners next time.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Yeah either it was the gogi food truck or gogi itself. Rice was so mushy

----------


## suntan

That’s how Koreans like their rice.

----------


## Nufy

Sunterra and Starbucks re-opening in TCT...

Starbucks -March 14.

Sunterra - March 28.

----------


## killramos

They better still have the pizza oven

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Sunterra and Starbucks re-opening in TCT...
> 
> Starbucks -March 14.
> 
> Sunterra - March 28.



In time for back to office.

----------


## Pacman

What about Wendy's? Are they going to re-open or are they gone for good?

----------


## sabad66

> What about Wendy's? Are they going to re-open or are they gone for good?



Wendys in SEC is closed for good according to an email from Facilities. Not sure about 5th ave place location

----------


## Nufy

> In time for back to office.



Yep..source was an internal email about returning to the office in TCT.

----------


## TomcoPDR

What’s for lunch?

----------


## suntan

> Wendys in SEC is closed for good according to an email from Facilities. Not sure about 5th ave place location



5th ave one is drywalled over.

----------


## ercchry

The district food court is starting to have stalls opening up. Some fancy lunch options down there

----------


## TomcoPDR

More foot traffic in +15 right now. All them beautiful bare faces in full bloom

----------


## andyg16

> Support Rita's in PetroFina if you can. They got smashed. And the +15 being closed to HT hasn't helped.



Rita's is awesome, used to go all the time when I worked in WCP.

----------


## JfuckinC

> The district food court is starting to have stalls opening up. Some fancy lunch options down there



There's the fancy one down on 1st that has good food too, first street market urban bar and hall or something. This one is way closer to me though better go check it out.

----------


## suntan

Take your food halls to the "plebs that can't afford to lease in a building with +15 access" thread.

----------


## ercchry

> Take your food halls to the "plebs that can't afford to lease in a building with +15 access" thread.



+15 really hates south of 9th… for example, if I wanted to get to this food hall, I would +15 over to the Calgary tower, then drop down the south end of the parkade and I’m a block or so away… to get back? Nope… not even a door handle on that side of the building

----------


## ExtraSlow

Downtown ends at the train tracks. Fact.

----------


## R-Audi

Bit of a shock yesterday to head to Omi and actually wait in line. That combined with having to park 2 levels down.. Not a fan of the work from home thing being lifted!

----------


## suntan

It was quite busy yesterday. Places were definitely not prepared and I think everybody was shocked at how many other people showed up.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Bit of a shock yesterday to head to Omi and actually wait in line. That combined with having to park 2 levels down.. Not a fan of the work from home thing being lifted!



Where are you parking and how much? Omi is always busy. It's good for them to be back in business. The folks there are usually pretty nice. Love the Pho and Wonton. The other stuff is good too. Usually go at 11:15am or after 1pm to avoid line ups.

Not a fan of the lift either. We will be in the office M, T, Th.

----------


## R-Audi

Im in Ampersand.. it started with getting the same spot every day for the last year to it suddenly becoming reserved and having to park two floors down! 

Omi line was about half of peak, but at least double what it had been.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can anyone confirm if the finance girls and paralegals in Bankers hall are back at work yet? I like the money girls.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Lunch suggestions?

----------


## ercchry

> Lunch suggestions?



Chicken slider from Roy’s with a side of miso glazed sablefish rolls from greenfish!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Lunch suggestions?



The Guild.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The Guild.






> Chicken slider from Roy’s with a side of miso glazed sablefish rolls from greenfish!



Thx thx. Settled for DB

----------


## suntan

DB is what Freshii wants to be.

Is the DB in The Core gone for good?

----------


## TomcoPDR

A date took me to Freshii once and that was like 6 years ago never been back. 

Haven’t been in the foodcourt at Core in a long time, can’t even picture what’s there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Big glass roof, that's all I recall.

----------


## schocker

> DB is what Freshii wants to be.
> 
> Is the DB in The Core gone for good?



I used to go about once a week and then had gone to the one by map town when it reopened and it was like the chicken and rice had been cooking since they had closed for covid.

----------


## suntan

Ripe Tomato is good there. Quick fresh pizza.

Pisses me off that all the Koryo locations downtown are gone.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Pisses me off that all the Koryo locations downtown are gone.



WHAT  :Whipped:  that blows. I get em 2-3/year

----------


## JfuckinC

> Ripe Tomato is good there. Quick fresh pizza.
> 
> Pisses me off that all the Koryo locations downtown are gone.



The korean in gulf canada is pretty good, but i'm very white so my opinion is pretty uselss.

----------


## suntan

Thanks for that tip, I'll try it out. Did not know that was there.

----------


## sabad66

> Pisses me off that all the Koryo locations downtown are gone.



Yeah this sucks balls. It was in my rotation of regular spots. Those garlic potatoes are like crack.


Side note: I found out that the original owners of Jackies Thai moved to Thailand and sold the store. The new owner is Thai and they said theyll be keeping the same recipes and quality so hopefully thats true.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Thanks for that tip, I'll try it out. Did not know that was there.



according to one of my guys, its Koryo people that stole the recipes and said fuck it and started their own  :ROFL!:  (pure speculation)

----------


## suntan

> according to one of my guys, its Koryo people that stole the recipes and said fuck it and started their own  (pure speculation)



Cool. There is nothing remarkable about the Koryo recipes, it’s just home style Korean food.

----------


## ercchry

As long as they have short ribs and garlic/honey potatoes I’m not picky

----------


## lasimmon

> Can anyone confirm if the finance girls and paralegals in Bankers hall are back at work yet? I like the money girls.



Can confirm.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can confirm.



Like

----------


## suntan

Is that some sort of sexy code?

----------


## killramos

Did someone on here not say that the Sunterra in TC was open now?

Becuase that seems like fake news.

No matter. Hit Omi across the st.

----------


## suntan

End of the month for sunterra tc

----------


## suntan

Busiest I've seen it since March 2020. Olly back to full buffet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I may be available Thursday this week if anyone misses me. My overlords require me downtown that morning.

----------


## suntan

I'm missing Wendy's. Where else am I supposed to get a burger quickly?

----------


## cyra1ax

> I'm missing Wendy's. Where else am I supposed to get a burger quickly?



I think A&W in Bow Valley square is still open?

----------


## suntan

Ug, I should have said good burger.

I realized I can get one at BVS Holy Grill and wait in the food court area.

----------


## ryeguy252

is O'burger in the Bow building open again?

----------


## suntan

Went to Bow last week, O burger and the asian places were all still closed.

----------


## Pacman

> I may be available Thursday this week if anyone misses me. My overlords require me downtown that morning.



I'm also free for lunch Thursday. Beyond party at Taco Bell Core?

----------


## Pacman

I noticed the SAIT is now open again. Hopefully they still have the mushroom soup

----------


## suntan

Well sheet. Will head over tomorrow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did we say the core? today? I'm just getting out of a meeting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Me and Pacman are heading to the core probably. If anyone wants to join text me.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Now building, nothing really open.
Suncor somewhat busy.
Bow Valley, most vendors are open. Very busy.
Fifth Avenue Place. All open and busy.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Not +15 but happy pie day

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like pie.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Haven’t decided for today. But just excited bumping into 
@FraserB
 in the +15

----------


## taemo

big fan of Kogiya Korean BBQ in Gulf Canada, had their lunch once and thought it was ok, typical korean bbq but my favourite for breakfast

korean street toast, one pan egg toast and egger with cheese are all good.

----------


## killramos

Had Holy Grill in bow valley. 

Already hungry again and feeling ripped off by their prices.

----------


## suntan

What did you get there that wasn't giant portion?

----------


## killramos

> What did you get there that wasn't giant portion?



Bahn Mi burger and beer chips. Rib Russ was “sold out”



Hit Soji for a light “second lunch”

----------


## Disoblige

> Hit Soji for a light “second lunch”



Get ready for a 3rd lunch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Holy Grill BVS is good, not convinced it's more than that.

----------


## schocker

Nice wonton soup from shoeshine (van express)

----------


## killramos

> Get ready for a 3rd lunch.



You aren’t wrong. I was trying to be reasonable.

----------


## suntan

> Bahn Mi burger and beer chips. Rib Russ was “sold out”
> 
> Hit Soji for a light “second lunch”



Embrace your inner glutton.

----------


## FraserB

> Havent decided for today. But just excited bumping into 
> @FraserB
>  in the +15



Will definitely have to grab lunch now that Im back downtown more often.

----------


## R-Audi

> Had Holy Grill in bow valley. 
> 
> Already hungry again and feeling ripped off by their prices.




Isnt a Bahn Mi Burger under $11.00 with chips? Unless you are going to Subway... not sure whats cheaper or better value. I think an A&W Burger meal costs the same if not more these days..

----------


## killramos

I think the chips were $4 and the burger alone $10.50?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I ate in non downtown and tried the Big King XL from Burger King.
It was nowhere near as good as I'd hoped, but still good. Comically huge and just a quick 1,006 Calories is sitting a lil heavy.
It tastes nothing like a Big Mac and more like a Double Whopper that is missing lettuce, tomatoes and mayo.
Burger alone was $9.50 so that's also bullshit.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Lunch ideas today?

----------


## schocker

$3.99 teen burgerrrrrr

----------


## Pacman

anyone up for a lunch today? I'm about to leave the office for a sandwich

----------


## TomcoPDR

> anyone up for a lunch today? I'm about to leave the office for a sandwich




Can’t today sorry. Got to finish last nights Noble. Then pretending to hit the gym

----------


## hurrdurr

> Can’t today sorry. Got to finish last nights Noble. Then pretending to hit the gym



Hey Tomco! That's not 18" /that's what she said

----------


## TomcoPDR

Just due to shrinkage

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## killramos

Was the pizza station open?

----------


## TomcoPDR

I didn’t actually go in tho. I thinkkkkk it is back to normal

----------


## Darell_n

> I didn’t actually go in tho. I thinkkkkk it is back to normal



Should be open. Had to overhaul a bunch of their equipment as they ran all the refrigeration empty and unattended for 2 years. Haha. I guess wasting several thousand $$/month in power didn’t bother them.

----------


## suntan

They were catering out of there since at least January.

----------


## R-Audi

Lineups are certinly back at most places... have to go back to the 12:45 or later lnches for Omi and other popular places. Kinda enjoyed eating whenever and never having a line.

----------


## suntan

Yeah I was pissed that I had to wait in a goddamned line yesterday. BRING BACK PANDEMIC!

----------


## sabad66

Went to hankki yesterday for the first time. I got a two item combo bowl with pork and spicy chicken. It was decent but nothing special imo. Don’t think I’ll add this to my regular spots, much better options out there for $13.60

----------


## killramos

Ive never understood the hype about Hankki. Mediocre bowls at best.

btw

Can confirm pizza is on the menu at TC Sunterra!

----------


## lasimmon

> I’ve never understood the hype about Hankki. Mediocre bowls at best.
> 
> btw
> 
> Can confirm pizza is on the menu at TC Sunterra!



How similar is it to the pizza from sunterras in bankers hall? That pizza is average at best.

----------


## suntan

> I’ve never understood the hype about Hankki. Mediocre bowls at best.
> 
> btw
> 
> Can confirm pizza is on the menu at TC Sunterra!



No hype, just a right sized portion of food not covered in grease.

----------


## killramos

> How similar is it to the pizza from sunterras in bankers hall? That pizza is average at best.



Last I checked bankers doesn’t have pizza anymore.

If you mean historically when they had it then I would say it’s exactly the same.

Namely a pretty decent lunch for $10

----------


## TomcoPDR

Not +15, but Eau Claire just a block away from closest +15

Felt like a Zendaya in homecoming detention, zesty moody kinda day. Really good variety of personalities in the Eau Claire food court. Supported the old Asian dude owner/staff/son of owner? Of the Subway… it’s always him so I think he owns it, or maybe his parents past it down to him. I’ve seen this guy single handedly take on a lunch crowd of dozen, prep, toaster oven, make sandwich, cash till, grab chips/pop. (Where as other stores of same customer volume would need like a staff of 3-4)

----------


## JfuckinC

my guys like going to goro gun now once a week for 2pm happy hour ramen sushi.. had some sushi last week, not bad.

----------


## Pacman

> my guys like going to goro gun now once a week for 2pm happy hour ramen sushi.. had some sushi last week, not bad.



the spiced lamb ramen soup is pretty deadly. Heard it's 50% off for happy hour

----------


## ExtraSlow

One of my favourite places to drink, and I don't even know why.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Was the pizza station open?



Pretty good

----------


## ExtraSlow

That juice should be in the not so humble brag thread.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> That juice should be in the not so humble brag thread.



Sorry sorry didn't meant it to be. Yeah $5, it was gone in like 2 gulps  :thumbsdown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lunch at my desk because I have a webinar today. Like that seaweed salad. Courtesy the BVS joint

----------


## killramos

Which place is that?

Can’t say I have ever had sushi from BVS?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think it's called sushi party? Beside A&W. It's about how good it needs to be for food court sushi. Not any better than that though.

----------


## Buster

I had to contemplate for a long time before I figured out what BVS was.

Hashtag suburbia

----------


## killramos

I like options

- - - Updated - - -




> I had to contemplate for a long time before I figured out what BVS was.
> 
> Hashtag suburbia



Get a job

----------


## ExtraSlow

The dirty SE lunch thread is elsewhere.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I think it's called sushi party? Beside A&W. It's about how good it needs to be for food court sushi. Not any better than that though.



+1.
I usually end up there for a poke bowl if I don't feel like waiting in the giant line at Hula.

----------


## ercchry

But the Korean place is supposed to be beside A&W… it’s gone??  :Cry:

----------


## killramos

> But the Korean place is supposed to be beside A&W… it’s gone??



Other side of A&W.

Your mediocre Korean bowls are safe

----------


## schocker

> Other side of A&W.
> 
> Your mediocre Korean bowls are safe



Those bowls are excellent  :Guns: 
I don't like the egg tho

----------


## suntan

Gogi is better.

----------


## sabad66

Speaking of a&w, they have this new prime rib burger that was a collab with matty matheson and it’s actually pretty delish. Almost as expensive as a holy grill burger, but still worth it imo

----------


## suntan

Still miffed that all the Wendy's seemed to have closed.

----------


## killramos

Especially since they are one of the few places that stays open past 2pm.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I need my square meat.

----------


## schocker

> Speaking of a&w, they have this new prime rib burger that was a collab with matty matheson and it’s actually pretty delish. Almost as expensive as a holy grill burger, but still worth it imo



Ingredients on the 'beef patty' are kind of gross.




> Beef Patty
> 
> Beef, Beef fat, Rice Starch, Salt, Palm oil, Yeast extract, Flavour, Beef extract, Hydrogenated Cottonseed Oil.




....I had one today and it was pretty good though  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Speaking of a&w, they have this new prime rib burger that was a collab with matty matheson and its actually pretty delish. Almost as expensive as a holy grill burger, but still worth it imo



Prime rib _hamburger_ doesn't have the texture that feels like _hamburger_ to me when it's used as _hamburger_ meat in a _hamburger_.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Offices I think are 70-80% back?? Can you all engineers, geos confirm?

----------


## Pacman

> Offices I think are 70-80% back?? Can you all engineers, geos confirm?



Yes, on Tues/Wed/Thurs. Monday and Friday are pretty quiet downtown.

----------


## flipstah

It's been bumping the past two weeks I've been around. Busy roads; busy buildings.

----------


## killramos

100% back

Slackers

----------


## flipstah

> 100% back
> 
> Slackers



Thanks! I do look good in slacks

----------


## TomcoPDR

First time here, someone took me for lunch. 

Huge line up, these places are printing money again $$$$$$.

----------


## suntan

That is the best quick serve soup downtown. But it's super expensive now - they jacked up the price by $5.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Looks good. What is that bowl called?

----------


## TomcoPDR

I think it’s just called beef noodle soup. $13.50 I think, don’t quote me on price. someone said they’ll buy, so I did the best to walk away from the menu asap once they took financial responsibility to make it less awkward. 

How many times do you office white collar folks thank someone for paying for lunch? Do you say it once when they said they got this, and then thanks again once you take delivery of the food, and once more when you finish eating? Is that the petroleum club way? 

Lol, in our poor shop blue collar working world, we take turns and someone always gets fucked when the group decides on something more costly when it’s your turn (ptsd: subway 5 foot long double meat summer lobster sub, they’re like $30 each). I remember this Quebec tech coming in our shop to help for the weekend, it was my turn to pay for the group, the lead made me pay for his too, this french dude isn’t even in our lunch rotation program (so he should be offering to pay for his $20 lunch, nope box of food came, he just ate, worked, went back to his regular gig, haven’t bumped into him in the work circuit for a few years). I’ve been referring him as no lunch Alex since

----------


## suntan

Well if you think about it it was just your income taxes going back to you.

- - - Updated - - -




> Looks good. What is that bowl called?



What TomcoPDR said. The BH Koya is the only one that sells it.

----------


## holden

> 100% back
> 
> Slackers



Optional or they are forcing you back?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've ben back since 2020, what the fuck health reason would anyone have for being WFH anymore?

----------


## killramos

> Optional or they are forcing you back?



No one needed to force me. 

But yes showing up to work is part of the contract where they give me money in exchange.

Controversial stuff.

- - - Updated - - -




> I've ben back since 2020, what the fuck health reason would anyone have for being WFH anymore?



Laziness?

Preference for fucking the dog?

Difficulty putting on pants?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Hey I have a fuck ton of work to get done tomorrow and staying home let's me concentrate and be more productive!

Oh and my tenants are moving out so I need to do a walkthrough for a couple hours and then I am getting some new appliances that I should be home to receive.

----------


## suntan

All I know is that the women back at work are dressing extra slutty these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> All I know is that the women back at work are dressing extra slutty these days.



Two years of sweats caused some backlash. I support it.

----------


## killramos

You just think they are women

----------


## suntan

I am confirming by grabbing them by the pussy.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Don’t forget 7/11. Free small slurpee day. 

Went to 4ave downtown one. They had pizza and wedge deal for $2.75

----------


## suntan

Very busy for a Monday.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Didn’t get a chance to eat till 2

Dt foodies is there still a Thi Thi lunch organizing in mind?

BVS

----------


## suntan

Verona is terrible.

----------


## TomcoPDR

What. How, look at that cheese dangling

----------


## suntan

Don't you find it dry?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Oh. I wandered around till a fresh pizza came out. Ok I can agree with u with the heat lamp dried out ones.

----------


## suntan

Try Pizza Pronto.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Oh yes. They good. 

Off topic just had Azzurri for first time the other day. Most excellent

----------


## schocker

poo brown place (5th & 5th) lost its A&W last week. Pickins are pretty slim there now.

----------


## suntan

Yeah it's disheartening.

Mind you, that was a terrible A&W.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like the heat lamp Verona pizza. Sure it's trash but sometimes its exactly what I'm in the mood for.

----------


## MOB68

Just got back to working DT and tried the brisket soup at Koya Japan at Bankers Hall. It's been a couple of years since I had it and either the quality has lowered or my expectations have raised. Very underwhelming. For _fast_ pizza, I always go to 'Ripe Tomato' on the top floor of the Core (ok, not +15). Had some the other day and it was still good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I ate at DirtBelly which is a stupid name.
It was pretty good although I think they snuck more kale in there than I'd prefer.
I'm glad I didn't pay because I think a bowl was $18...
:/

----------


## suntan

Hot Dog Squad opened up. Only took almost 2 1/2 years.

----------


## rage2

> Hot Dog Squad opened up. Only took almost 2 1/2 years.



Damn will check it out. 

Went to Pita Express. Was like a 5 min lineup before I could order. Machine asked for a tip haha. Donair was terrible. Dried out burnt meat. Do not recommend.

----------


## killramos

On the topic of Donairs apparently the chick who made all of ollys at the bow valley square location quit last week.

They made a good Donair. I expect it to go to shit now.

----------


## kenny

> Hot Dog Squad opened up. Only took almost 2 1/2 years.



Was waiting so long for that one, I was wondering if they went out of business before they even started.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The shawarma place by peppino by shell makes a good Donair.

----------


## suntan

> Damn will check it out. 
> 
> Went to Pita Express. Was like a 5 min lineup before I could order. Machine asked for a tip haha. Donair was terrible. Dried out burnt meat. Do not recommend.



Weird, Pita Express is always great for me. I don’t go there often because the portion is gigantic.

----------


## Darkane

> Weird, Pita Express is always great for me. I don’t go there often because the portion is gigantic.



Does not compute.

----------


## R-Audi

> On the topic of Donairs apparently the chick who made all of ollys at the bow valley square location quit last week.
> 
> They made a good Donair. I expect it to go to shit now.



That sucks, she was super nice.

----------


## rage2

> The shawarma place by peppino by shell makes a good Donair.



That's the one I went to. Between Shell Center and Holy Grill in the building where there's a 7-11.




> Weird, Pita Express is always great for me. I don’t go there often because the portion is gigantic.



Portion size was good, but that does not make a good donair.

----------


## killramos

I’m currently annoyed at the number of N-S +15 closures right now.

----------


## bjstare

> I’m currently annoyed at the number of N-S +15 closures right now.



I believe you are in the wrong thread, sir.

----------


## suntan

> I’m currently annoyed at the number of N-S +15 closures right now.



Having to walk outside like a pleb is embarrassing.

----------


## schocker

Meet the greek (was jimmy the greek) in centennial place makes a pretty good gyro.

----------


## riander5

> Hot Dog Squad opened up. Only took almost 2 1/2 years.



Hot dog squad eh

----------


## suntan

> Meet the greek (was jimmy the greek) in centennial place makes a pretty good gyro.



No. It is worse than Pita Express by far.

----------


## killramos

> I believe you are in the wrong thread, sir.



It is severely limiting my lunch options.

----------


## Manhattan

> Hot Dog Squad opened up. Only took almost 2 1/2 years.



Genuinely curious how that works. Were the owners living off savings or stimmy during the 2 1/2 yrs? Did landlord collect rent during that time? How do they afford to drag it out like that?  :Confused:

----------


## suntan

> Genuinely curious how that works. Were the owners living off savings or stimmy during the 2 1/2 yrs? Did landlord collect rent during that time? How do they afford to drag it out like that?



I figured the landlord just let them park it for free.

----------


## rage2

> Having to walk outside like a pleb is embarrassing.



Not to mention outside ain't good for my white Gucci slides. +15 only.

----------


## killramos

As if the +15 is any cleaner.

----------


## rage2

> As if the +15 is any cleaner.



Surprisingly, it's a lot cleaner. All my white slides gets visibly dirty after a few days of outside use. I have yet to clean them for +15 use, but really only 3 months of full use because COVID WFH.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Had to resort to a +15 lunch for the first time since RTO last Thursday.
Grabbed a pokebowl from Hula in Brookfield at 11, and was pleasantly surprised. Delicious, but I expected to be hungry 2 hours later and fortunately held me over for the rest of the day. Was under 15 bucks too, which I thought was a win these days.

----------


## killramos

Hula is pretty good. Some of their choices have way too much sauce though ( ancho is basically soup )

My pro tip there. Never go double meat.

After watching them on slow times they do not do anything differently they are ripping through things so fast.

----------


## sabad66

> On the topic of Donairs apparently the chick who made all of ollys at the bow valley square location quit last week.
> 
> They made a good Donair. I expect it to go to shit now.



I assume you were talking about the OG one who has been there for ages and wears the head covering over her hair? Either way I saw both ladies working todayMaybe they begged her to come back?

----------


## killramos

That’s the one. Interesting.

----------


## suntan

She quiet quit, she's actually serving non-halal meat.

- - - Updated - - -




> Had to resort to a +15 lunch for the first time since RTO last Thursday.



Ah I thought I saw an uptick of people wearing masks looking aghast at all the unmasked heathens.

----------


## killramos

lol wfh people

----------


## suntan

You mean live at work people.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I assume you were talking about the OG one who has been there for ages and wears the head covering over her hair? Either way I saw both ladies working todayMaybe they begged her to come back?



Can confirm sighting. Pretty damn delicious shawarma.

----------


## sabad66

This thread subconsciously influences my lunch decisions lol. I even got pho at Oma the other week (usually never eat hot soup in the summer) when the pho thread had some new activity.

----------


## vengie

15/15 agree Olly donairs are some of the best donairs.

Man I miss working DT some days.

- - - Updated - - -




> This thread subconsciously influences my lunch decisions lol. I even got pho at Oma the other week (usually never eat hot soup in the summer) when the pho thread had some new activity.



Bro... Its Omi... Did you even Omi?!?!  :Guns:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Ah I thought I saw an uptick of people wearing masks looking aghast at all the unmasked heathens.



Cool story bro!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought WFH ended in 2020?

----------


## rage2

> I thought WFH ended in 2020?



Only for the peasants.

----------


## suntan

Actual conversation heard in the +15:

"I thought you were done working in the office."

"Um, I need to be here now for my career."

"Yeah we forgot you existed."

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Only for the peasants.



You spelled essential workers wrong.

----------


## vengie

> You spelled essential workers wrong.



Sir, they only work in the NE.

----------


## Disoblige

Man I dunno where to post this but it's the closest I can find..

I really enjoyed The Guild on Stephen Ave. Short rib was amazing, calamari is great, patio... Excited to keep going and try different stuff on the menu.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Interested

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Man I dunno where to post this but it's the closest I can find..
> 
> I really enjoyed The Guild on Stephen Ave. Short rib was amazing, calamari is great, patio... Excited to keep going and try different stuff on the menu.



I go to the Guild quite regularly, I really like the restaurant itself and decor, food is great as well. The deviled eggs are another great appetizer in addition to the calamari. The lamb burger is also tasty along with the Mahi Mahi but I find that I usually order the merchant sausage.

----------


## killramos

Guild is a nice spot. It hasnt gone downhill nearly as badly as I expected it to. Great option.

----------


## suntan

Nice, will try out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peppino craving.

----------


## schocker

Now that the +15 to van express is closed, I am cut off from the world. Pronto and fresh choices for the next 80 weeks it takes for them to complete the work.

----------


## suntan

lol same here.

----------


## sabad66

Head across the street to chevron and check out Bistro Marcel. Their personal size Romanian pizza is amazing

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Murrieta's today. Does that count because I don't think I used the +15 to get there?
It's no flex, either. I think it was $145 all in for 4 people. These $18 hippie salads from a mall can chew my scrotum.

----------


## killramos

Isn’t murrietas the source of the OG $90 lunch?

----------


## schocker

> Head across the street to chevron and check out Bistro Marcel. Their personal size Romanian pizza is amazing



I've been going there lately for their calzones. Real good. Their sandwich/soup is also real good, sandwich had way more meat than even pepinos.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Isn’t murrietas the source of the OG $90 lunch?



I thought that was blink? Fuck, I can't remember now

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Isnt murrietas the source of the OG $90 lunch?



Can't be. They have a 3-course Express Lunch" offering for $30 and their other lunch options aren't much more. Unless you're sitting down to a $50 steak and add-ons plus appetizer, I have trouble seeing it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Muriettas is good shit.

----------


## suntan

Getting around right now is nigh impossible on the west end.

----------


## sabad66

> I've been going there lately for their calzones. Real good. Their sandwich/soup is also real good, sandwich had way more meat than even pepinos.



Their starter salad is also quite delish. Dressing is unique and pro tip is to keep the salad plate when eating in and dip your calzone or pizza crust in the leftover dressing.  :Drool:

----------


## pf0sh0

> Now that the +15 to van express is closed, I am cut off from the world. Pronto and fresh choices for the next 80 weeks it takes for them to complete the work.



Yup - this sucks haha.

----------


## suntan

New place opening up where Wendy's was at 5th & 5th - Friends with Benedicts for sure, and Hi5 burgers I think.

----------


## riander5

> New place opening up where Wendy's was at 5th & 5th - Friends with Benedicts for sure, and Hi5 burgers I think.



Well their burger menu looks good. Ill try not to eat there 5 times a week and balloon up

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was very disappointed in my Falafel from the pita express by pepinno last week. Anyone have a favourite +15 falafel? I've been on a potato salad kick at home, never get tired of that. Anywhere in the +15 do good potato salad and somethign interesting to put beside it? Or other suggestions for my lunch today?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Was very disappointed in my Falafel from the pita express by pepinno last week. Anyone have a favourite +15 falafel? I've been on a potato salad kick at home, never get tired of that. Anywhere in the +15 do good potato salad and somethign interesting to put beside it? Or other suggestions for my lunch today?



This guy is a big fan of Freshii... Oh wait.

https://youtube.com/shorts/Nv_lkvG374w?feature=share

----------


## killramos

> Was very disappointed in my Falafel from the pita express by pepinno last week. Anyone have a favourite +15 falafel? I've been on a potato salad kick at home, never get tired of that. Anywhere in the +15 do good potato salad and somethign interesting to put beside it? Or other suggestions for my lunch today?



I’ve never actually tried van express. So that’s what I am trying today.

I like to tell myself vermicelli isn’t completely unhealthy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a good thing there isn't a five guys in the +15. I'd be having my Cajun fries and cherry coke with my all the way cheeseburger far too often.

----------


## suntan

> I’ve never actually tried van express. So that’s what I am trying today.
> 
> I like to tell myself vermicelli isn’t completely unhealthy?



It's a well portioned serving size for lunch.

----------


## suntan

> Was very disappointed in my Falafel from the pita express by pepinno last week. Anyone have a favourite +15 falafel? I've been on a potato salad kick at home, never get tired of that. Anywhere in the +15 do good potato salad and somethign interesting to put beside it? Or other suggestions for my lunch today?



Try Cedar's.

Problem with falafels is they turn to shit 5 minutes after they're cooked.

----------


## killramos

> It's a well portioned serving size for lunch.



Yea it was huge. Fresh vegetables was good. Meat was meh.

Overall a satisfactory lunch.

----------


## schocker

> New place opening up where Wendy's was at 5th & 5th - Friends with Benedicts for sure, and Hi5 burgers I think.



Looking forward to this. Hi5 looks like a slightly less expensive holy grill, if they have their milk shakes though, that would be nice.
A dedicated breakfast place seems kind of odd though when OEB is right downstairs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Try Cedar's.
> 
> Problem with falafels is they turn to shit 5 minutes after they're cooked.



Where is Cedars downtown? I'm ready to try again.

----------


## cyra1ax

Wait I'm confused, is this at 5&5 or Fifth Ave Place?

----------


## suntan

> Where is Cedars downtown? I'm ready to try again.



BP Centre food court. Go to 5&5 and take the well hidden +15 by Tuk Tuk Thai.

You could also try Falafel King. I stopped going there years ago because the lineups were insane, but they're probably shorter these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Go after the lunch rush and that should garantee freshness.

----------


## schocker

> Wait I'm confused, is this at 5&5 or Fifth Ave Place?



5th ave place. Soon 5th and 5th will be down to zero food options.

I finally tried Gogi yesterday and it was OK.

----------


## suntan

I have to admit I have no idea which is which lol.

----------


## killramos

The cedars in BP burns me by only being sporadically open. Those people dgaf and it shows.

Bad Donair. But their shawarma is tasty.

- - - Updated - - -




> Looking forward to this. Hi5 looks like a slightly less expensive holy grill, if they have their milk shakes though, that would be nice.
> A dedicated breakfast place seems kind of odd though when OEB is right downstairs.



I’m going to go put on a limb and take the stance that OEB is well past its prime and is massively oVeRaTeD.

That last few times I went it wasn’t even what I would call good.

----------


## schocker

> I’m going to go put on a limb and take the stance that OEB is well past its prime and is massively oVeRaTeD.
> 
> That last few times I went it wasn’t even what I would call good.



I think most would agree. I only ever go if I want breakfast for lunch.
I am always better off just getting some bakery items from deville/analog/monogram etc.

----------


## suntan

OEB is also very expensive for what you get.

Do they still claim to use duck fat for everything? Because I swear to fuck absolutely nothing tastes like it uses duck fat from there.

----------


## killramos

I think they use it for their duck fat potatoes if that’s what you order.

I just find it to be an overly salty mess with too much foliage on the plate.

----------


## suntan

Yeah I've ordered the duck fat potatoes every time I've gone there and there's nothing remarkable about them. And they're always undercooked.

I've only been to the 5Ave location once, they completely fucked up my family's order. No apology, no nothing, they even had the nerve to charge me for the wrong items and the corrected items.

----------


## 90_Shelby

But the OEB guys car collection is wildly impressive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think they use it for their duck fat potatoes if thats what you order.
> 
> I just find it to be an overly salty mess with too much foliage on the plate.



I went a month ago and was happy with it, but not life changing.
I didn't have to pay though...

----------


## killramos

The OG Renfrew location on Edmonton trail was good.

I haven’t been that impressed with the other locations. Talent spread too thin maybe.

- - - Updated - - -




> But the OEB guys car collection is wildly impressive.



What do they have?

----------


## suntan

Oh yeah, I should mention that FWB and Hi5 are sharing the spot where Wendy's was. Good way to monetize that real estate.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> What do they have?



No Ridgeline though  :Cry:

----------


## suntan

Trackhawk?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Trackhawk?



Those things are junk.

Horrible fuel economy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The black one on the left is a trackhawk I'm pretty sure.

----------


## suntan

Well he has good taste. Or is that bad taste.

----------


## ExtraSlow

yes.

----------


## kJUMP

> The OG Renfrew location on Edmonton trail was good.



That's long since moved, I think pre-pandemic actually, now it's on 1st Ave in Bridgeland. I haven't been to that new location, but it always seems pretty crowded. That whole strip now is quite busy.

Interesting tidbit, the chef from the OEB Renfrew/Edmonton Trail location didn't follow them into their new spot. He took over that lease, refinished the inside and opened up his own breakfast place called Namo. Check it out sometime, it's quite good, we order from there I would say once a month on average.

----------


## killramos

That’s what I mean. That location has been gone for years and their quality with ht

----------


## bjstare

> No Ridgeline though



A bunch of those cars belong to the owner of Contemporary Coachworks, don't they? Same person?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Took 
@suntan
 advice and had cedars falafel for lunch today. Not downtown, so I used the Lynwood location. Met all my expectations and requirements.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"No thanks, I already _FeelAwful!"_



*Save your NegRep for whoever responds to Toma next, you pricks!

----------


## suntan

> Took 
> @suntan
>  advice and had cedars falafel for lunch today. Not downtown, so I used the Lynwood location. Met all my expectations and requirements.



I would never let your mouth down.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I would never let your mouth down.



What u think about this. The old Wendys

----------


## suntan

I think it will be very dangerous esp. due to the easy to access shakes.

----------


## schocker

Went to the West 80s marcellos today. No sandwiches or pizza and the buffet was pretty terrible so I had to keep walking.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bank & Baron twice recently. Had the _Royale with Cheese_ and I thought it would be extra fun and unique to order it in such a manner as to do an impression of Samuel L. Jackson whilst ordering the item. You see, this is a _very_ clever reference to the 1994 film *Pulp Fiction* and my incredibly original quip was not lost on the attractive waitress who was born about 3 years after the film came out. I could tell for sure because she even asked if I "had any plans for the rest of the day" while my associate paid the bill. Pretty much a guaranteed HJ in the coat check room for me on my next visit!
The cheeseburger is pretty good.

Also tried the fried chicken bunwich which they erroneously call a "Chicken Club". It's also good but the fried chicken tasted baked, to me. I'm not sure how they managed that.

Each of these are like $20 and kick the living shit out of eating some fucking $18 kale salad with a wooden #EcoSpork in the glorified food court bullshit area. 

Facts.

----------


## Clever

Walked by Omi and it was closed today, hopefully it’s just temporary.

----------


## sabad66

> Walked by Omi and it was closed today, hopefully it’s just temporary.



Same. I was in some what of a rush so I went to bourbon street grill. Probably one of the worst meals I have ever had dt. Never again.

----------


## R-Audi

> Walked by Omi and it was closed today, hopefully it’s just temporary.



Sign says Open Oct 11th... They are always busy, must be on holidays.

----------


## suntan

The lineup yesterday at Omi was insane.

----------


## Clever

> Sign says Open Oct 11th... They are always busy, must be on holidays.



Good to know, I was in a rush so I didn’t really look for a sign. Thanks!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I went to the Royal Exchange Pub for lunch.
Holy fuck, it was noisey!! Perfectly decent but I have no idea why it was so packed. And noisey. 

Still... $20 seated meal >> $18 salad from food court.

----------


## killramos

> I went to the Royal Exchange Pub for lunch.
> Holy fuck, it was noisey!! Perfectly decent but I have no idea why it was so packed. And noisey. 
> 
> Still... $20 seated meal >> $18 salad from food court.



I think that’s vintages new chain of pubs. Decent.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Just a yogurt today

----------


## killramos

> Just a yogurt today



If you want a yogurt parfait i recommend ollys.

$4.50, 12oz decent size, and very delicious.

----------


## suntan

Olly at Watermark had an Octoberfest buffet last week. They had Pork Schnitzel, I enjoyed greatly.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> If you want a yogurt parfait i recommend ollys.
> 
> $4.50, 12oz decent size, and very delicious.



Ouuuu thanks thanks. Totally crossed my mind.

----------


## flipstah

Centennial was bumping today; poke bowl ftw

----------


## rage2

Anyone up for some +15 food today? 
@kenny
 and I are in the office.

What's the +15 closures looking like today? I'm wearing shorts so can't go outside.

----------


## killramos

Basically they are all back open

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I just learned there's an app for +15, but it appears to only be for iPhone. Is there not one for Android?

----------


## suntan

Just better off looking at the PDF

https://www.calgary.ca/bike-walk-rol...out%20downtown.

----------


## killramos

> I just learned there's an app for +15, but it appears to only be for iPhone. Is there not one for Android?



The poors can use the streets.

----------


## suntan

Are people with Android phones even allowed downtown?

----------


## killramos

> Are people with Android phones even allowed downtown?



I mean, the train passes through DT so I suppose there are a few at any given time

----------


## jwslam

> The poors can use the streets.



well at least I won't get lost without Apple Maps

----------


## schocker

> Basically they are all back open



Except for the deville one which I used all the time. Just cover the end date with tape ezpz  :Guns:

----------


## suntan

That one’s gonna be a while they haven’t even replaced the doors yet.

----------


## R-Audi

Tried the new food truck in Ampersand Yesterday, Brick and Motor. Food was expensive, small portions but decent taste. Basically triple meat price, but half the quantity. Left not full and not happy.

Grilled Brisket Sandwich: $12
-Regular sized bread, no where near enough meat.. but flavor was good.
-Had two other sandwiches around the same price, Grilled Cheese and Cubano. 

-"Side" of vegetable fries: $6!!!
Mix of different veggies, some good, some crap, really small portion.

Jar of Cake: $6
-Flavor was decent.. couldnt tell if stale or just shouldnt be kept in the fridge.

End result, I wont be going back.

----------


## killramos

I haven’t been impressed with any of the “food trucks” in ampersand.

----------


## R-Audi

> I haven’t been impressed with any of the “food trucks” in ampersand.



Korean is gone... Italian moved to their spot. Somehow Chicken Wing place is still there. Just wish they offered a burger or sandwich of some kind. I like the wings.. but cant eat those very often.

----------


## ExtraSlow

8m over the entire food truck concept

----------


## killramos

> Korean is gone... Italian moved to their spot. Somehow Chicken Wing place is still there. Just wish they offered a burger or sandwich of some kind. I like the wings.. but cant eat those very often.



I liked the wings. But felt a bit too bent over by them.

I haven’t met a chicken wing I don’t like.

----------


## rage2

I dunno why I keep coming here. I guess to stay inside the +15s. $200 worth of sub par sushi lunch.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Whoa - this isn't the humble brag thread!
Am I gonna have to update my "89coupe $95 Murrieta's lunch" reference to $200 subpar sushi lunch? Where is this place and what was the bowl on the right?

----------


## suntan

Kabuku I think.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can get to Koto without going outdoors. Just down the stairs by peppino.

----------


## killramos

Who lost CCR

----------


## suntan

I love that 7-11.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I love that 7-11.



The Koto’s 711 closed last week  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## suntan

What????

----------


## schocker

> The Koto’s 711 closed last week



Nooooooooooooooooo fuk, went there so much when it was nice out.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I loved hitting Koto, then to 7 for ice cream bars after.  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like Koto

----------


## Pacman

I like the Husky building cafeteria. It's a pretty limited menu but the clubhouse sandwich, fries and a bottle of pop is $10.50. It's on the 3 floor of the Husky building and you can access from the plus 15 now that they are open again

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pictures of sushi remind me of the pictures of the dead baby in the gravel from the Union Carbide Bhopal tragedy.

*Don't look that up. It's bad. 
And so is sushi.

----------


## rage2

Ya we always forget which one was better. We rolled the dice and went here. Never again.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Ya we always forget which one was better. We rolled the dice and went here. Never again.



Walk across the street and buy yourself a new watch to make it up

----------


## rage2

> Walk across the street and buy yourself a new watch to make it up



That involves going outside though.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> That involves going outside though.



I’m pretty sure they’re connected

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Nooooooooooooooooo fuk, went there so much when it was nice out.



RIP  :Cry:

----------


## suntan

I guess they didn't have enough night business. Seemed busy during the day whenever I went there.

----------


## kenny

> Ya we always forget which one was better. We rolled the dice and went here. Never again.



We actually didn't though. As we got there, I said "I thought this place was called Koto?"  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> We actually didn't though. As we got there, I said "I thought this place was called Koto?"



What I'm hearing is that you and rage can't tell Japanese restaurants apart.
Sounds a touch racist...

----------


## killramos

Sorry. Is Koto closed. Or a 7-11.

One I care about. Another I don’t.

----------


## schocker

> Sorry. Is Koto closed. Or a 7-11.
> 
> One I care about. Another I don’t.



Obviously it is the 7-11 you care about as no one wants to go to that circle k for snacks or slurpees. Koto is still next door and open.

----------


## TomcoPDR

So Koto for next +15 foodie meet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

yes.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Are people with Android phones even allowed downtown?



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to suntan again.

----------


## cet

I'm working downtown today and tomorrow for the first time in 8 years. So much has changed. Any recommendations for a quick lunch on the west end, around 6th ave and 7th.?

----------


## suntan

In the +15? Or outside?

If you're inside there's a food court at 5&5 that has really good pizza, sushi too, or go further west there's a quick viet place.

----------


## cet

I used to wok at 5th and 5th - it's so empty in there now. Maybe i'll just head there for some pizza. Thanks for the recommendation.

----------


## suntan

Gogi is close by as well, still accessible from the inside.

----------


## schocker

> Gogi is close by as well, still accessible from the inside.



I'm back on the fresh choices train for breakfast and or lunch sandwiches. About the same as before covid.

----------


## riander5

> Pictures of sushi remind me of the pictures of the dead baby in the gravel from the Union Carbide Bhopal tragedy.
> 
> *Don't look that up. It's bad. 
> And so is sushi.



Jesus Christ man

----------


## ExtraSlow

Koya Bankers Hall is rockin today.

----------


## hurrdurr

someone get Koryo back downtown - gat damn i miss it lol

----------


## cyra1ax

> someone get Koryo back downtown - gat damn i miss it lol



WTF happened with that chain? I swear they were in every food court...now all of a sudden the only one left is in Crossiron?

----------


## jwslam

> someone get Koryo back downtown - gat damn i miss it lol






> WTF happened with that chain? I swear they were in every food court...now all of a sudden the only one left is in Crossiron?



Kogiya in Golf is like 80% the same recipes.
Too bad it's close of next-to-nobody

----------


## gpomp

Pure closed its doors yesterday  :Cry:

----------


## suntan

They took away half their tables. What did they expect. Total overreaction.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What bar downtown would you reccomend for someone who "needs several margaritas"?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What bar downtown would you reccomend for someone who "needs several margaritas"?



You mean marg's?? You gotta live super near a Cactus Club to need that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah yeah, nah, I mean, somewhere with a real bartender or a Mexican restaurant.cactus club is basically BP's quality.

----------


## killramos

Define downtown?

Native Tongues?

Though I would argue if you plan on drinking 12 it doesn’t really matter

----------


## lasimmon

Anejo in mission?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Though I would argue if you plan on drinking 12 it doesn’t really matter



totally fair, but then again, if your first one doesn't delight your senses, you'll never get to 12.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ah yeah, nah, I mean, somewhere with a real bartender or a Mexican restaurant.cactus club is basically BP's quality.



I just know that I'm going to open one up in Leduc and corner the market on marg's.
Marg's.

----------


## killramos

> Anejo in mission?



They do make an acceptable lime juice with tequila

----------


## lasimmon

I prefer a Paloma over a margarita. Not that anyone was asking.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I prefer a Paloma over a margarita. Not that anyone was asking.



Had a Paloma with today's lunch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dirty south version of +15 food today.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I prefer a Paloma over a margarita. Not that anyone was asking.



i like craft's, a lot. but don't have much to compare to.

----------


## TomcoPDR

What’s for lunch?

----------

